# Merry Christmas to all my Ga friends driveler#98



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2013)

Me

 Merry Christmas Youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2013)

Sweeeeet......Charlie, but you gotta add one of these  to the title.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sweeeeet......Charlie, but you gotta add one of these  to the title.



I am trying to but cant, would a mod help me out?? Please


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sweeeeet......Charlie, but you gotta add one of these  to the title.



Oh....and the word driveler. We follow da rules round here!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2013)

Good choice Mr. Charlie!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sweeeeet......Charlie, but you gotta add one of these  to the title.


:[::


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

Murray Criftmus to you too.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks you and thanks for the help Mr Ruttn. I miss Georgia.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> :[::



Two posts in one night? You feelin ok lil feller ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good choice Mr. Charlie!!









threeleggedpigmy said:


> :[::



 (non alcoholic, of course)

Good evening Gents!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Two posts in one night? You feelin ok lil feller ?


hitting the caprisun pretty hard tonight,


Jeff C. said:


> (non alcoholic, of course)
> 
> Good evening Gents!!!


Evening Chief


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2013)

My Wife and her family alway opened thier presents on Christmas Eve, we always opened ours on Christmas Morning, what did yall do?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2013)

Merry Christmas Hugh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Merry Christmas Hugh.



You too sir. When you comin back to jawga?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You too sir. When you comin back to jawga?



I dont know for sure, but I will bring you some of this.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My Wife and her family alway opened thier presents on Christmas Eve, we always opened ours on Christmas Morning, what did yall do?


We opened the gifts from mama & daddy on Christmas Eve & Christmas morning was everything from Santa. But now I make my kids wait til Christmas morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2013)

Night Youngins.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont know for sure, but I will bring you some of this.



Oh man!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2013)

Night dribblers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 16, 2013)

Happy Monday Morning to all of you drivelers.  Hope all of you had a safe and productive weekend.

Gobblin, I need a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee for sure.  I know that you are close because I heard you come flying around the corner on two wheels a minute ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2013)

KyDawg that is some good looking bacon.   

Moanday mourning drivelers all.   Coffee is brewed while waiting on the white screen to go away.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 16, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good choice Mr. Charlie!!



I agree with you, this is a GREAT choice.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hankus,
Sorry that I missed out on your birthday party yesterday.

But HAPPY BIRTHDAY a day late, my friend.  Sure hope that you had a good one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2013)

Mornin kiddies. Crunch time today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin kiddies. Crunch time today.



Well here is the original


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well here is the original


Idjit


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit



I am not the one eating it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2013)

Happy Monday children... 1hr an 10 min to go!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Monday children... 1hr an 10 min to go!


Then what? You gonna tour the inside of your eyelids?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then what? You gonna tour the inside of your eyelids?



I'm going to spray some yards and will probably bed down around noon or so.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm going to spray some yards and will probably bed down around noon or so.


Still markin your territory huh?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Still markin your territory huh?



Yep with a little caution sign by the street.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm going to spray some yards and will probably bed down around noon or so.



with green paint?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2013)

messican,

the pf sure is quiet this morning go mess with them.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> with green paint?


The green paint will come in the spring. For now its a pre and post emergent on the warm weather grasses and fertilizer on the fescue.



Hankus said:


> yep



Happy post birthday lilfeller!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Happy Moanday Morning folks.  Who left the heater on?  Its warm outside....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2013)

Dang pump on my tank is froze solid! Guess I will sleep a while and work later &#55357;&#56844;


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang pump on my tank is froze solid! Guess I will sleep a while and work later ��



Ju put it in front of the exhaust pipe silly fella.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Morning. One week closer to Christmas


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 16, 2013)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

Closer to Christmas!!!!!! oh wait, that made it echo in here................. then I'll have about 8 days straight off of work!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Closer to Christmas!!!!!! oh wait, that made it echo in here................. then I'll have about 8 days straight off of work!



8 days


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> 8 days


 yep, gotta use up my vacation days...............   (ok, ok, that's counting a weekend too.)


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

8 days.. I bet Keebs go carrazzy in those 8 days


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Keebs, A good friend of yours and my wife had a convo about you yesterday


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, A good friend of yours and my wife had a convo about you yesterday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy


Mernin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



 I think thats the same reaction she had..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


HEY


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think thats the same reaction she had..





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mernin, have a good trip?  And are you caught up yet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY





Keebs said:


> Mernin, have a good trip?  And are you caught up yet?



Great trip as always. 


Don't know where to start.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great trip as always.


Wait a minute. You goin on a trip without me?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great trip as always.
> 
> 
> Don't know where to start.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait a minute. You goin on a trip without me?


bless yo heart...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, A good friend of yours and my wife had a convo about you yesterday


I did not see yo wife yesterday



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Morning


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait a minute. You goin on a trip without me?



Sound like she done went without us and done come back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I did not see yo wife yesterday
> 
> 
> Morning
> ...


Dang womenz, never can tell if I'm actually talking to them or one of their snakes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait a minute. You goin on a trip without me?



She said she was gonna be in my neck of the woods.  Spent alot of time looking.  Didnt find my neck of the woods or any hornets.. Maybe I misunderstood her


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I did not see yo wife yesterday



We were in Tifton Saturday.  Considered giving you a call once we got out of the hospital (wife had to get some blood work done).


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang womenz, never can tell if I'm actually talking to them or one of their snakes.


hey now, they have names too, ya know!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang womenz, never can tell if I'm actually talking to them or one of their snakes.






havin_fun_huntin said:


> We were in Tifton Saturday.  Considered giving you a call once we got out of the hospital (wife had to get some blood work done).


Should of called, i was in Valdosta



Keebs said:


> hey now, they have names too, ya know!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

baby sis delivered my goody plate from her annual Cookie Day extravaganza............. I've done made myself sick...........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We were in Tifton Saturday.





mudracing101 said:


> Should of called, i was in Valdosta


 I was in Rochelle Saturday!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Closer to Christmas!!!!!! oh wait, that made it echo in here................. then I'll have about 8 days straight off of work!



Mornin. 8 days,really? I had a dream last night that you made another visit to Winder. You were staying with the Hornets again. I got to introduce you to the rest of my family. We were all eatin at some restaurant. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin. Did you get anything in the mail while you was gone? PO said you should've gotten something on Saturday.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin. 8 days,really? I had a dream last night that you made another visit to Winder. You were staying with the Hornets again. I got to introduce you to the rest of my family. We were all eatin at some restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin. Did you get anything in the mail while you was gone? PO said you should've gotten something on Saturday.


That sounds like fun!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Should of called, i was in Valdosta



Wife tricked you into Christmas shopping too?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I was in Rochelle Saturday!



Wow, country girl goes to the big city


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wife tricked you into Christmas shopping too?



I tricked her, Academy, Gander Mountain, and a gun store on the way...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wow, country girl goes to the big city


 that's right!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin. 8 days,really? I had a dream last night that you made another visit to Winder. You were staying with the Hornets again. I got to introduce you to the rest of my family. We were all eatin at some restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin. Did you get anything in the mail while you was gone? PO said you should've gotten something on Saturday.


We were gone and I don't know if da boy checked the mail. I'll look when I get home this afternoon. 


Keebs said:


> I was in Rochelle Saturday!


I was in Hawkinsville and Warner Robins Saturday!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We were gone and I don't know if da boy checked the mail. I'll look when I get home this afternoon.
> 
> I was in Hawkinsville and Warner Robins Saturday!


 this ->__<-close!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> this ->__<-close!



I know.
Our days are always so full when we're down there. But it's FUN full.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I tricked her, Academy, Gander Mountain, and a gun store on the way...



My boss wont go into places like that with me, whats your secret?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know.
> Our days are always so full when we're down there. But it's FUN full.


 I know, your face plumb lights up talkin 'bout trips to your sista's!


mudracing101 said:


> I tricked her, Academy, Gander Mountain, and a gun store on the way...


I woulda been in heaven shopping them stores!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> My boss wont go into places like that with me, whats your secret?


 watch & learn, grasshoppa..............


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I was in Rochelle Saturday!



I was in Pineview Saterdy


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I was in Pineview Saterdy


 THIS->.<-Close!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Grandpaw is headed to Flordah.

Mernin kids.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My boss wont go into places like that with me, whats your secret?



Its either that or i put her on restriction again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Grandpaw is headed to Flordah.
> 
> Mernin kids.....



Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Grandpaw is headed to Flordah.
> 
> Mernin kids.....


 Chieeffff!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Its either that or i put her on restriction again.


yeah, right..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Its either that or i put her on restriction again.



  Yeah, that always backfires wehn i try that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Howdy Jeff


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

On a serious note, Academy has alot of stuff for women too, my wife goes one way and i go the other, Then we meet in the middle.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Chieeffff!!!!
> 
> yeah, right..............



 I'll give her a spankin too.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll give her a spankin too.


 well duh, it's not like her *95 lbs dripping wet self* can out-maneuver you!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well duh, it's not like her *95 lbs dripping wet self* can out-maneuver you!



them little women are the fiesty ones.  I bet she keeps ole Mud in line


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro



Mudroooooooooo! 



Keebs said:


> Chieeffff!!!!
> 
> yeah, right..............



 Whoa whoa whoa!! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy Jeff



Mernin hfh, did I hear you say sumpin bout Keebs GOIN crazy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Grandpaw is headed to Flordah.
> 
> Mernin kids.....



Mnonin


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22+........Oooooooh! Looky there!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> them little women are the fiesty ones.  I bet she keeps ole Mud in line





Jeff C. said:


> Mernin hfh, did I hear you say sumpin bout Keebs GOIN crazy?


 he juss don't know me good enough to know I DONE gone crazy, heck, been there all my life!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well duh, it's not like her *95 lbs dripping wet self* can out-maneuver you!


195 lbs


havin_fun_huntin said:


> them little women are the fiesty ones.  I bet she keeps ole Mud in line



 No stirrin the pot, i run my place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> them little women are the fiesty ones.  I bet she keeps ole Mud in line



So iz dem lil fellars!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> 195 lbs
> 
> 
> No stirrin the pot, i run my place.



  dont we all?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont we all?



Well, dat Kang stuff comes natural fo me and Mud!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, dat Kang stuff comes natural fo me and Mud!



Hey, I wear tha pants around my house too,to 2 two.    The wife jsut tells me which ones to wear


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey, I wear tha pants around my house too,to 2 two.    The wife jsut tells me which ones to wear



See, that's the difference. We, me and Mud, have her pick something out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Where is keebs "yeah ok" thingy majigger when i need it??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> See, that's the difference. We, me and Mud, have her pick something out.



WAIT, why is my wife picking out stuff for you and mud?  I was concerned about hdm and mud, now you too


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where is keebs "yeah ok" thingy majigger when i need it??



Go ax yo wife!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I tricked her, Academy, Gander Mountain, and a gun store on the way...



 I like them stores. Only been to Gander Mountain once though. It was out in Arkansas. We don't have one up this way.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> We were gone and I don't know if da boy checked the mail. I'll look when I get home this afternoon.



 

Let me know when you want them eggs. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> My boss wont go into places like that with me, whats your secret?



Is it cause you embarrass her in them kinda stores cause you act like a little kid when you're in there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> 195 lbs
> 
> 
> No stirrin the pot, i run my place.


Ima gonna tell her you said that. She aint no 195. 95 maybe.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont we all?



But, Mud IS tellin da truff


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey



Natural.....


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey





Jeff C. said:


> Natural.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ima gonna tell her you said that. She aint no 195. 95 maybe.
> 
> 
> But, Mud IS tellin da truff



 your gonna make that head of his bigger


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey










Jeff C. said:


> Natural.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, dat Kang stuff comes natural fo me and Mud!


Preach it 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey, I wear tha pants around my house too,to 2 two.    The wife jsut tells me which ones to wear


you still talking about them pink jammies


Jeff C. said:


> See, that's the difference. We, me and Mud, have her pick something out.





Crickett said:


> I like them stores. Only been to Gander Mountain once though. It was out in Arkansas. We don't have one up this way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Gander is just a lil more expensive than Academy but has  a larger selection of guns.



Jeff C. said:


> Hey


 You got it.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ima gonna tell her you said that. She aint no 195. 95 maybe.
> 
> 
> But, Mud IS tellin da truff


If i'm lyin i'm diein.


Jeff C. said:


> Natural.....



Yep, Natural.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Mmhmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your gonna make that head of his bigger



 Yep, i do have a big ole head


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

slipster, how's your Mom?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Preach it
> 
> 
> you still talking about them pink jammies
> ...



 Cain't wait til KeebsMudfest!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Cain't wait til KeebsMudfest!



Me niefer!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Cain't wait til KeebsMudfest!



Me either, think i'll go ahead and start Mudfest this weekend and practice


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me niefer!





mudracing101 said:


> Me either, think i'll go ahead and start Mudfest this weekend and practice



 Let's have a minifest!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Let's have a minifest!



 let me know


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Cain't wait til KeebsMudfest!



I was excited, but I cant go now.....  Ill save the pallets so Mud can swing by and pick em up for yaw


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2013)

Morning Youngins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was excited, but I cant go now.....  Ill save the pallets so Mud can swing by and pick em up for yaw


Man what, its like 3 months from now, you cant make arrangements


KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins.



Morning Ky


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> let me know



 Just looked at da calendar, think we havin somethin here on Saturday evenin fo Christmas wiff some family. I'll still practice though. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was excited, but I cant go now.....  Ill save the pallets so Mud can swing by and pick em up for yaw



WHAT????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Man what, its like 3 months from now, you cant make arrangements
> 
> 
> Morning Ky



No No:  yall tell her 1/2 the stuff I say on here and I wont survive the ride home 
Have to admit it would be funny seeing Miguels face when she calls him by the Nickname she has given him 

Howdy KyD


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:  yall tell her 1/2 the stuff I say on here and I wont survive the ride home
> Have to admit it would be funny seeing Miguels face when she calls him by the Nickname she has given him
> 
> Howdy KyD



Pshhhhhh.....you shoulda seen my wife da 1st time she got around any of this bunch and heard thru the grape vine


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

LOL.....Keebs must be twerkin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> let me know


I think we had one last year. 


KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins.


Mornin


havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:  yall tell her 1/2 the stuff I say on here and I wont survive the ride home
> Have to admit it would be funny seeing Miguels face when she calls him by the Nickname she has given him
> 
> Howdy KyD



You better be there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> LOL.....Keebs must be twerkin!



Oh...... fergot!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:  yall tell her 1/2 the stuff I say on here and I wont survive the ride home
> Have to admit it would be funny seeing Miguels face when she calls him by the Nickname she has given him
> 
> Howdy KyD



You'll do fine, only thing you have said bad is her cooking. And what i get from that , i think she already knows It'll be fine , come on, if you dont spend the night make and appearance for lunch and sit a spell.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think we had one last year.
> 
> Mornin
> 
> ...


Im teasing maam.  Ill be there.


mudracing101 said:


> You'll do fine, only thing you have said bad is her cooking. And what i get from that , i think she already knows It'll be fine , come on, if you dont spend the night make and appearance for lunch and sit a spell.


To close to my bed to spend the night.  I really arent worried bout my wife.  She runs slow


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think we had one last year.
> 
> Mornin
> 
> ...



Jeff and i had one not long ago and the next night we had one Remember


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You'll do fine, only thing you have said bad is her cooking. And what i get from that , i think she already knows It'll be fine , come on, if you dont spend the night make and appearance for lunch and sit a spell.






 Just don't brang nuttin to eat!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im teasing maam.  Ill be there.
> 
> To close to my bed to spend the night.  I really arent worried bout my wife.  She runs slow



Just a FYI, the campfire is the best time and its been known to run late.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just don't brang nuttin to eat!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Lunch , time to run , i'll be back.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just a FYI, the campfire is the best time and its been known to run late.



And grills and R2D2's will jump up an attack ya out of the darkness


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> And grills and R2D2's will jump up an attack ya out of the darkness



And holes are hard to find!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

I leave to get some work done & BAM, ya'll off & runnin............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dot Dog wiff MUSTARD!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

fergot to pack a lunch, looks like coke zero for me today


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I leave to get some work done & BAM, ya'll off & runnin............



We cain't hep it you had to twerk!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dot Dog wiff MUSTARD!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> fergot to pack a lunch, looks like coke zero for me today



Scroungin around!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff, I gotta ask.  What is your avatar??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Scroungin around!



Spied any cheerios lately


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, I gotta ask.  What is your avatar??



Miggy claims it's his ex-wife.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Miggy claims it's his ex-wife.



I understand why shes and ex..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 16, 2013)

Afternoon yall.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> We cain't hep it you had to twerk!





Nitram4891 said:


> Afternoon yall.


 
ok, back to twe........... I mean work!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2013)

Anybody want to go help me count cows. We might see a rabbit or skwerrl to shoot for supper.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> And grills and R2D2's will jump up an attack ya out of the darkness


 I forgot about that



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dot Dog wiff MUSTARD!


Cheese dogs and home cut frenchy fries.


Nitram4891 said:


> Afternoon yall.


Afternoon.



Keebs said:


> ok, back to twe........... I mean work!



Got good news.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Anybody want to go help me count cows. We might see a rabbit or skwerrl to shoot for supper.



Dont think i could get there and back before dark.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, I gotta ask.  What is your avatar??



Backside of this.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont think i could get there and back before dark.



I know some shortcuts through the dirt roads.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Spied any cheerios lately



Yes, and a chex, but they were smashed


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I know some shortcuts through the dirt roads.



 Might better wait for a weekend


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes, and a chex, but they were smashed



Chief, thats two


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Backside of this.



 I should have known that.

Mud, glad your estrogen pills are working  They rescheduled your surgery?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Anybody want to go help me count cows. We might see a rabbit or skwerrl to shoot for supper.


I'll come sang um a Christmas carol if ya like. 


Jeff C. said:


> Backside of this.


Good stuff right there!


Nitram4891 said:


> Mud?  Howdy Charlie!



Good try.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Afternoon yall.





Nitram4891 said:


> Mud?  Howdy Charlie!



Hiya! 



mudracing101 said:


> Chief, thats two



Au Natu-ral...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Got good news.





KyDawg said:


> I know some shortcuts through the dirt roads.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I should have known that.
> 
> Mud, glad your estrogen pills are working  They rescheduled your surgery?


Oh Snap!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Its ok chief, my phones doesnt do any pictures very well


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I should have known that.
> 
> Mud, glad your estrogen pills are working  They rescheduled your surgery?



Come again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Come again



You said you got good news.  I was just happy for ya fella


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Where's Lil Ms Cricky?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You said you got good news.  I was just happy for ya fella



 I'm slow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm slow.



Think thats a side effect of those estrogen pills.  Iv concluded in life the higher the estrogen the slower a person is ..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Think thats a side effect of those estrogen pills.  Iv concluded in life the higher the estrogen the slower a person is ..


No No:don't go there................


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2013)

I am here.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey durt.  
Where are you hiding hdm03+?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> I am here.............



bout time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> I am here.............



PM sent.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey durt.
> Where are you hiding hdm03+?



T.P. is shavin' his back right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

<----------- Found a leftover hamburger.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> T.P. is shavin' his back right now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> T.P. is shavin' his back right now.



He done with yours already?  Or are you next?


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey durt.
> Where are you hiding hdm03+?


me  and him went duck hunting tha weekend


mrs. hornet22 said:


> bout time.





Jeff C. said:


> PM sent.



PM returned............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> T.P. is shavin' his back right now.



Lawd. That's liables to take all day long.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> me  and him went duck hunting tha weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get ya a duck necklace too????


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He done with yours already?  Or are you next?



I'm gonna be next, I want something a lil more elaborate than what hdm03+ is gettin'. I'm thinkin' of a dragon, or maybe a lawn gnome.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Did you get ya a duck necklace too????



They only kilt three ducks, he gonna get a duck bracelet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd. That's liables to take all day long.



Be quicker to do a controlled burn.


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Did you get ya a duck necklace too????



naw..........some idjit used all the duck necklace "strang".......


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Be quicker to do a controlled burn.



quicker but stankier.............


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2013)

Workin2Hunt................last post


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> naw..........some idjit used all the duck necklace "strang".......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm gonna be next, I want something a lil more elaborate than what hdm03+ is gettin'. I'm thinkin' of a dragon, or maybe a lawn gnome.



What's hdm03 gettin
If I were you, I'd go for the lawn gnome for sure.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 16, 2013)

I killed me one last week so i got me a duck earing...i cant remember which side im supposed to wear it on though so i dont look like a noob.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Is it just me, or is this thing laggin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it just me, or is this thing laggin?



its terrible here..


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it just me, or is this thing laggin?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> its terrible here..



what we talkin about


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2013)

Just got back from counting cows, 3 of the ones I couldn't see were missing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just got back from counting cows, 3 of the ones I couldn't see were missing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> what we talkin about


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm gona be kang this time.


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just got back from counting cows, 3 of the ones I couldn't see were missing.



you shoulda told the ones that were missing, that  you had a carrot for them


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Sounds like those to, two, 2 need mo batteries.



Solar power ain't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2013)

Workin2Hunt?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

nitram4891 said:


> i'm gona be kang this time.



nope!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm da kang!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Nada....


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2013)

Nitram?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 16, 2013)

Too slow lil fellas.


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2013)

danggit.................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Nitram has da power


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> Workin2Hunt?



Whut..


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 16, 2013)

Kang Rydert.....


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Whut..



neva mind...........


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 16, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Too slow lil fellas.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 16, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nitram has da power



No he doesn't!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 16, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>



idjit....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No he doesn't!



he did


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

W2H be da Kang!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Hey....come back here!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 16, 2013)

Y'all sho do make it difficult to be Kang..That's the most i've done all day.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's Lil Ms Cricky?



 what???? I had to go to town.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


Nope


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Crickett said:


> what???? I had to go to town.



PM sent.


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nope



uh oh.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Bad news Just checked my deer camera, the big eight i been watchin done got half his head gear broke off, fighting or hit by a car. Got his left rear leg stuck out in the photos like its bothering him He dont look good.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 16, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nope



Pffftttttttttt....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nope





rydert said:


> uh oh.............



Bwahahahahaha I saw nothing nor did nothing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Bad news Just checked my deer camera, the big eight i been watchin done got half his head gear broke off, fighting or hit by a car. Got his left rear leg stuck out in the photos like its bothering him He dont look good.



pnut did it.  dats what ya get fer shooting his dog...

You arent working?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> uh oh.............



 Don't worry bout him...rutt's over!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> pnut did it.  dats what ya get fer shooting his dog...
> 
> You arent working?



It was a yote I went and got my camera at lunch while i was out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Bad news Just checked my deer camera, the big eight i been watchin done got half his head gear broke off, fighting or hit by a car. Got his left rear leg stuck out in the photos like its bothering him He dont look good.



Officially a cull buck now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Officially a cull buck now.


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry bout him...rutt's over!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> It was a yote I went and got my camera at lunch while i was out.



But it was his yote.  Feller raised that thing from a pup


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Hope I sent dat PM to da right Crickett.


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope I sent dat PM to da right Crickett.



there's more than one??.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> But it was his yote.  Feller raised that thing from a pup



Ahhhh forget it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Whut..



How did that cute couple holding that fish get to be King Whats this forum coming too, to, two???????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

He will be there next year Mud, prolly bigger.  Dont stress to bad.


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> How did that cute couple holding that fish get to be King Whats this forum coming too, to, two???????



oh my.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

rydert said:


>

















rydert said:


> there's more than one??.............



I cain't tell the difference when dey start chirpin.


----------



## rydert (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He will be there next year Mud, prolly bigger.  Dont stress to bad.



he's wounded..............bet the yotes get him....sorry for your loss mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> he's wounded..............bet the yotes get him....sorry for your loss mud



No sir, not round muds house.  Dem yotes aint got a chance


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2013)

Gotta work next 3 nights, then off to Augusta for 2 dayzzz.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> he's wounded..............bet the yotes get him....sorry for your loss mud





havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir, not round muds house.  Dem yotes aint got a chance



Looks like a car or truck , i hope he makes it to next year, two weeks ago he was good, yesterday he's lost a lot of weight and so forth. Oh well , i'll see.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

KyDawg, how many cows you got.....counting the ones you didn see?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Bad news Just checked my deer camera, the big eight i been watchin done got half his head gear broke off, fighting or hit by a car. Got his left rear leg stuck out in the photos like its bothering him He dont look good.



You can always cut his head down the middle and mount him sideways on the wall.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> KyDawg, how many cows you got.....counting the ones you didn see?



Bout 60 right now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You can always cut his head down the middle and mount him sideways on the wall.



This is why i posted this here instead of the deer forum, nothing like friends to make ya feel better when youre down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta work next 3 nights, then off to Augusta for 2 dayzzz.



Asparagus Asparagus Asparagus!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Looks like a car or truck , i hope he makes it to next year, two weeks ago he was good, yesterday he's lost a lot of weight and so forth. Oh well , i'll see.



Maybe he will survive and grow a cool looking abnormal rack next year.  You know them ole deer are tough as lightered  knot.  Got a will to live something fierce.  Hows bout sharing a picture with us drivelers  and ask us how old he is and what he will score and if you should shoot him.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe he will survive and grow a cool looking abnormal rack next year.  You know them ole deer are tough as lightered  knot.  Got a will to live something fierce.



X2   might become a beast!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's hdm03 gettin
> If I were you, I'd go for the lawn gnome for sure.


I don't know, he been drankin' so there ain't no tellin'. Prolly a pitcher of hisself on his scooter. 


Nitram4891 said:


> I killed me one last week so i got me a duck earing...i cant remember which side im supposed to wear it on though so i dont look like a noob.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe he will survive and grow a cool looking abnormal rack next year.  You know them ole deer are tough as lightered  knot.  Got a will to live something fierce.  Hows bout sharing a picture with us drivelers  and ask us how old he is and what he will score and if you should shoot him.





Nitram4891 said:


> X2   might become a beast!



I hope so , i'll be interested to see the new pics in the weeks to come.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Looks like a car or truck , i hope he makes it to next year, two weeks ago he was good, yesterday he's lost a lot of weight and so forth. Oh well , i'll see.



He'll be fine....Rut is over, If you chased something for 2 weeks and a 5 sq mile radius you'd lose weight and be limpin too.


KyDawg said:


> You can always cut his head down the middle and mount him sideways on the wall.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nitram?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

me..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> X2   might become a beast!



I had a picture of a deer a couple years ago.  Feller had a MASSIVE spike coming off 1 side prolly 18-20 inchs long, the other side has growing  double a double beam.  Coolest rack Iv ever see. Deer was short fat and the man around the corn pile at night.  Would given anything to see him.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> He'll be fine....Rut is over, lost weight, tongue hangin out and limpin around..Yeah he's good



You forgot missing one side of his horns


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 16, 2013)

hdm03?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You forgot missing one side of his horns



1/2 doe, 1/2 buck... Hes a duck now...   


Dont invite strang to hunt with you, he might shoot at him with #2 steel shot


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> X2   might become a beast!



Yep, and will have a bunch more cup holders and maybe a new stiker or too, two, 2, to


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Yep, and will have a bunch more cup holders and maybe a new stiker or too, two, 2, to


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 1/2 doe, 1/2 buck... Hes a duck now...
> 
> 
> Dont invite strang to hunt with you, he might shoot at him with #2 steel shot


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Yep, and will have a bunch more cup holders and maybe a new stiker or too, two, 2, to


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Asparagus Asparagus Asparagus!





She bought some yesterday .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> me..



Naturally! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> She bought some yesterday .



Like it's goin outta style!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 1/2 doe, 1/2 buck... Hes a duck now...
> 
> 
> Dont invite strang to hunt with you, he might shoot at him with #2 steel shot





Hornet22 said:


> Yep, and will have a bunch more cup holders and maybe a new stiker or too, two, 2, to


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey Jeffro, Hornet, Mrs. Hawtnet, just talked to Bro and Sis-n-law. They gonna come to Keebsmudfest


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeffro, Hornet, Mrs. Hawtnet, just talked to Bro and Sis-n-law. They gonna come to Keebsmudfest


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Bout time for a Reindeer blend, dark roast, Irish coffee!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeffro, Hornet, Mrs. Hawtnet, just talked to Bro and Sis-n-law. They gonna come to Keebsmudfest



Gettin better n better


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeffro, Hornet, Mrs. Hawtnet, just talked to Bro and Sis-n-law. They gonna come to Keebsmudfest



Are they the celebrities folks was asking bout


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Ms Cricky didn respond to my PM.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Are they the celebrities folks was asking bout



No , theys just normal folk, xcept sisinlaw, shes crazy


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> PM sent.





Jeff C. said:


> Hope I sent dat PM to da right Crickett.



Sorry……ADD moment there. Got side tracked & forgot I was on here! 

PM replied 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta work next 3 nights, then off to Augusta for 2 dayzzz.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Gettin better n better



Gee thanks!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ms Cricky didn respond to my PM.



Check again


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ms Cricky didn respond to my PM.





Crickett said:


> Sorry……ADD moment there. Got side tracked & forgot I was on here!
> 
> PM replied



Nevamind!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

didnt realize Mods was banning pot stirrererers.  Recon I gotta behave..


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> didnt realize Mods was banning pot stirrererers.  Recon I gotta behave..



I'm safe, i make the old lady cook.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm safe, i make the old lady cook.



   you must teach me the ways of The Mud


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey _*Jeffro, Hornet, Mrs. Hawtnet, *_just talked to Bro and Sis-n-law. They gonna come to Keebsmudfest


Ah-HEM............. so you weren't gonna tell me???  I was just gonna show up & BAM there they'll be?!?!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff is really hdm03+ darker brother??


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Ah-HEM............. so you weren't gonna tell me???  I was just gonna show up & BAM there they'll be?!?!



They all done met them, i was gonna call you and warn ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff is really hdm03+ darker brother??



Brotha from anotha Motha!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2013)

I gotta go, later y'all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I gotta go, later y'all.



C ya feller


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Brotha from anotha Motha!






Lavelle !!!!!!!!!!  


"Grocery Store."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I gotta go, later y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> They all done met them, i was gonna call you and warn ya





mudracing101 said:


> I gotta go, later y'all.


 go back & close the door, I'm sitting here freezing!!!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I gotta go, later y'all.



Later, Mudro!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Lavelle !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> "Grocery Store."



He my man....glad you told me bout him!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> go back & close the door, I'm sitting here freezing!!!!!!!



He left early AND left a door open?  You need to speak to his stupervisor


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He left early AND left a door open?  You need to speak to his stupervisor


 I know, right?  
Wait, here he comes!!!!!!! Bye ya'll!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

keebs left and Im stuck here alone with stringmusic+


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 1/2 doe, 1/2 buck... Hes a duck now...



 I love that movie! I say that line every time I see a buck like Elliot.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I love that movie! I say that line every time I see a buck like Elliot.



Gotta admit, Me and the wife watch alot of animated movies made for kids.  They give the best giggles.  My favorite "ITS SO FLUFFY"   Its my new favorite saying


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2013)

Dijaw miss me?

Pskettie night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Later, Mudro!
> 
> 
> 
> He my man....glad you told me bout him!






"anddddddddd if you run into my heels with that buggy...




2 chops to da throat, 2 chops to da throat!!!"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2013)

That throat flick will stop 'em in their tracks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Dijaw miss me?
> 
> Pskettie night!



Absolutely blood!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hooked On Quack said:


> "anddddddddd if you run into my heels with that buggy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was just watchin him! Could you imagine hangin out with him one night?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Dijaw miss me?
> 
> Pskettie night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely blood!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Just as long if we didn't have to feed him !!!


Grrrrrrrrr, gotta get ready for the work thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just as long if we didn't have to feed him !!!
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrrr, gotta get ready for the work thing.



    No kiddin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely blood!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Its great having friends like ya'll


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Boo



BAMM!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gotta admit, Me and the wife watch alot of animated movies made for kids.  They give the best giggles.  My favorite "ITS SO FLUFFY"   Its my new favorite saying



Love that movie too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Love that movie too!


Why y'all makin fun of bein Fluffy?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why y'all makin fun of bein Fluffy?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2013)

Only been at work an hour and already sleepy . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 16, 2013)

Its so fluffy I'm gonna die hehehehe ty crickett this made my night!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 16, 2013)

Miss Crickett is sooooooooooooooo sweet. THANK YOU, THANK YOU. It is beeutafull.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2013)

Wake up Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Youtube some Lavelle, Doc.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wake up Quack.





Huh, what, where, when ??????


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Huh, what, where, when ??????



That's better, now get in there and give em a good one.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its so fluffy I'm gonna die hehehehe ty crickett this made my night!







Hornet22 said:


> Miss Crickett is sooooooooooooooo sweet. THANK YOU, THANK YOU. It is beeutafull.



 I'm soooo glad y'all like it! I had a hard time deciding on what size so I hope it's not too big!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Huh, what, where, when ??????


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2013)

Y'all check out this guy's Lego videos. He has several but these 2 are my favorite. So cute!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That's better, now get in there and give em a good one.





I'm all OVA it Charlie !!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 16, 2013)

Due to the rain this weekend i had time to ponder the things that make people  the individuals they are.


Ever notice how a fishermans tackle box is a reflection of his fish tank?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2013)

Night # IDK ! Evening kids


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2013)

You still awake Quack?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You still awake Quack?





Yes sir, sho am !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2013)

Halfway thru the shift . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Halfway thru the shift . . .



Yep, 6 more hrs to go!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep, 6 more hrs to go!





  I can see light at the end of the tunnel !! 


How many hours you got this week Blood ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can see light at the end of the tunnel !!
> 
> 
> How many hours you got this week Blood ??



Heck I don't know, I had to work straight through the weekend and probably next weekend to .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Heck I don't know, I had to work straight through the weekend and probably next weekend to .






Dangit son, that's too much.  I've got 60hrs this week and that'll wrap up my OT for the year, thank the Lawd, I HATE OT !!!



Just saw a HUGE buck on the side of the road while traveling to Deepstep.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit son, that's too much.  I've got 60hrs this week and that'll wrap up my OT for the year, thank the Lawd, I HATE OT !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a HUGE buck on the side of the road while traveling to Deepstep.



Deepstep is Gods country! I hunted down there for a couple of years. Got a bear on trail cam the last year in the club.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Deepstep is Gods country! I hunted down there for a couple of years. Got a bear on trail cam the last year in the club.


Nothing but pits, ponds and swamps down there. Should be some good fishin and huntin if the leg sized rattlers don't get you first. 

Mernin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Deepstep is Gods country! I hunted down there for a couple of years. Got a bear on trail cam the last year in the club.




There's been some good bucks killed there this year.  Biggest buck I've seen this year was last night.
Big buck was on Old 85 between Hwy 24 and Deepstep.  I go to Deepstep 2-3 times a shift.  Our main pumping station is located beside Lake Franklin.

Small world eh, talking 'bout the MON !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nothing but pits, ponds and swamps down there. Should be some good fishin and huntin if the leg sized rattlers don't get you first.
> 
> Mernin.



Rattlers are definitely in them parts but I'm willing to take the chance.. I just like that part of the state!

Mernin Hugh  !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Rattlers are definitely in them parts but I'm willing to take the chance.. I just like that part of the state!
> 
> Mernin Hugh  !


 
We hunted below Gordon at Myricks Mill for a couple of years. Big lease, 12,000 acres, lots of any kind of critter you wanted, and the one place where I didn't like slippin through the tall grass swampy areas to get to some of the little hammock islands. You could smell the rattlers and you would occasionally even hear them rattlin at you, but you couldn't see them. Weren't narrie a chance I was gonna have hemorrhoid issues those two seasons cause I stayed drawed up so tight.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 17, 2013)

OK, it is time for all of you drivelers to wake up, get up, and get your groove on!!!

That includes you too Quack.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We hunted below Gordon at Myricks Mill for a couple of years. Big lease, 12,000 acres, lots of any kind of critter you wanted, and the one place where I didn't like slippin through the tall grass swampy areas to get to some of the little hammock islands. You could smell the rattlers and you would occasionally even hear them rattlin at you, but you couldn't see them. Weren't narrie a chance I was gonna have hemorrhoid issues those two seasons cause I stayed drawed up so tight.



That's skeary tadeaf!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We hunted below Gordon at Myricks Mill for a couple of years. Big lease, 12,000 acres, lots of any kind of critter you wanted, and the one place where I didn't like slippin through the tall grass swampy areas to get to some of the little hammock islands. You could smell the rattlers and you would occasionally even hear them rattlin at you, but you couldn't see them. Weren't narrie a chance I was gonna have hemorrhoid issues those two seasons cause I stayed drawed up so tight.





MC, are you trying to say that your "roids" were drawn up so tight that they were wadded up underneath your armpits or something ????  

I don't blame you if it was down in that rattlesnake country.  Rattlesnakes just love that sandy soil.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2013)

better late than never


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That's skeary tadeaf!


One day I'll tell you about my buddy that walked down the long road to the area we called the "zoo" one morning in the dark and what he encountered.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2013)

You're right about the rattlesnakes, some of the biggest I've ever seen.  Co-worker killed 2 in his garage and 2 in his yard, all in one night, all of 'em were well over 4' long.

I'da moved . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're right about the rattlesnakes, some of the biggest I've ever seen.  Co-worker killed 2 in his garage and 2 in his yard, all in one night, all of 'em were well over 4' long.
> 
> I'da moved . . .



Dude, you live right in the middle of Washington co. You got rattlesnake all around you!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2013)

Truth be told I have ventured all over the woods from Washington co to Macon, Upson, Talbot since I was 7 or 8 yr old and have never seen a venomous snake unless it was already dead!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're right about the rattlesnakes, some of the biggest I've ever seen.  Co-worker killed 2 in his garage and 2 in his yard, all in one night, all of 'em were well over 4' long.
> 
> I'da moved . . .



Bet he had a movement or three that night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude, you live right in the middle of Washington co. You got rattlesnake all around you!





Use to kill 5-6 every year on my place, not counting the one my bil killed this year, I haven't killed one in years at the house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Truth be told I have ventured all over the woods from Washington co to Macon, Upson, Talbot since I was 7 or 8 yr old and have never seen a venomous snake unless it was already dead!


Dude, one of the old pits in da woods at Myricks Mill was called the crappie pond, and for good reason. I was fishin it one mid-day, takin a break from slow huntin, and there was a clump of grass about 2x2 right where I needed to stand to cast. I beat the fool out of that grass with my fishin pole, just to make sure. Nothin moved so I figured it was safe. Well I proceed to stand partly on that clump and about the third cast old no-neck slithers out from under my feet out of that grass into the water. There were a few words said and some aerobic exercises done before I got up the nerve to go back and retrieve my rod n reel.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2013)

Yall say a qwik prayer for momma this mornin she's havin surgery on her hand


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yall say a qwik prayer for momma this mornin she's havin surgery on her hand


Will do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yall say a qwik prayer for momma this mornin she's havin surgery on her hand



She's got'em, brother! 

Mronin.....to da early birds!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

Good morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

I gotta go read back


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'll be back


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

Me.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll be back


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Nashural.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Almost.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

One cup ain't gonna do it this moanin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2013)

You no what they say when you start drankin early Jeff


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

Good ole cup  to start the work day... Morning yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You no what they say when you start drankin early Jeff



....pants pulled up high and tails tucked in tight? 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Good ole cup  to start the work day... Morning yall



Mernin, hfh.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

Mornin dribblers..


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 17, 2013)

good morning kids.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin dribblers..





hdm03 said:


> good morning kids.....



Mernin


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin dribblers..





hdm03 said:


> good morning kids.....



Mornin boyz!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeffro, Hornet, Mrs. Hawtnet, just talked to Bro and Sis-n-law. They gonna come to Keebsmudfest


Hot diggidy dawg! 


Crickett said:


> I'm soooo glad y'all like it! I had a hard time deciding on what size so I hope it's not too big!



It's PERFECT! We just love it and I have a perfect spot for it. Going to Michael's this afternoon for a frame! Thank you so much. You're a sweetie!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yall say a qwik prayer for momma this mornin she's havin surgery on her hand


 you got it!


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Good ole cup  to start the work day... Morning yall





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin dribblers..





hdm03 said:


> good morning kids.....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's PERFECT! We just love it and I have a perfect spot for it. Going to Michael's this afternoon for a frame! Thank you so much. You're a sweetie!


 well, you gonna show us or not?!?!
Oh, mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Keebs


howyoudoin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> howyoudoin?



I'm good, Had some deer pan sausage wif mustard so i'm happy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 but  anyway!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aint it purdy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint it purdy.


Hey Legs............................... ssssssspppppppppppt. U R officially speshul...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Legs............................... ssssssspppppppppppt. U R officially speshul...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint it purdy.



Long as it ain't in MY yard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Long as it ain't in MY yard.


Dandelion hater....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 17, 2013)

Buenos dias driveleros y driveleras!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dandelion hater....



Should start a sinclair thread


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm good, Had some deer pan sausage wif mustard so i'm happy.


I'd be happy too, to, two if I had that.........


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin boyz!


^^^^^^ I ain't no "boyz" so therefor............. 


Jeff C. said:


> but  anyway!


MORNIN CHIEEFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint it purdy.


 kewl!


Nitram4891 said:


> Buenos dias driveleros y driveleras!


Nachos Too!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Should start a sinclair thread



Sinclair was not happy with his OCD pill prescription this week.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Sinclair was not happy with his OCD pill prescription this week.



HEHE dats funny


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'd be happy too, to, two if I had that.........
> 
> ^^^^^^ I ain't no "boyz" so therefor.............
> 
> ...



 You was probly still primpin! 





Nitram4891 said:


> Sinclair was not happy with his OCD pill prescription this week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Buenos dias driveleros y driveleras!


Yeah, mucho drool in your bean dip too buddy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



King Jeffro


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

I wanna go back home and go night night.  Think I'm gonna take some Tylinol PMs tonight..


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2013)

I am here.................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

Howdy durt


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You was probly still primpin!


 you know good & well, I don't "primp"!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wanna go back home and go night night.  Think I'm gonna take some Tylinol PMs tonight..


 I just realized why I didn't sleep so well last night............ full moon, gets me everytime!


rydert said:


> I am here.................


 don't sneak up on me like that!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy durt



hay........hfh

see sig line.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> hay........hfh
> 
> see sig line.............



Sorry sir, I'm only half literate.  Which part of literate depends on the situation


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King Jeffro



 Wasn't even tryin! 



rydert said:


> I am here.................



Dert is here! 



Keebs said:


> you know good & well, I don't "primp"!
> 
> I just realized why I didn't sleep so well last night............ full moon, gets me everytime!
> 
> don't sneak up on me like that!!!!!!



Why it take you so long to git to da gatherins den?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2013)

Mornin y'all! 



Hankus said:


> Yall say a qwik prayer for momma this mornin she's havin surgery on her hand







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hot diggidy dawg!
> 
> 
> It's PERFECT! We just love it and I have a perfect spot for it. Going to Michael's this afternoon for a frame! Thank you so much. You're a sweetie!







Jeff C. said:


> Long as it ain't in MY yard.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy durt


Morning Hfh


Jeff C. said:


> Why it take you so long to git to da gatherins den?


 For real


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 17, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Sinclair was not happy with his OCD pill prescription this week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wasn't even tryin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Morning Hfh
> 
> For real


It aint her. I gots proof.


stringmusic said:


>



I just got it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Why it take you so long to git to da gatherins den?





mudracing101 said:


> For real





mrs. hornet22 said:


> _*It aint her. I gots proo*__*f*_.


 thank you, finally someone knows the truth!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2013)

well........I ain the weirdest one in the waiting room


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> well........I ain the weirdest one in the waiting room



Pics for proof


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> thank you, finally someone knows the truth!!!!!



 I'mon have to have a talk with lil Miss Priss den! 



Hankus said:


> well........I ain the weirdest one in the waiting room





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pics for proof



Yeah....let us be da judge!


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2013)

I just saw a deer in the middle of town...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> I just saw a deer in the middle of town...........



Was she hawt?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pics for proof


NNNNOoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!1


Jeff C. said:


> I'mon have to have a talk with lil Miss Priss den!
> 
> 
> Yeah....let us be da judge!



ya'll askin fer truble, I'm tellin ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> NNNNOoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> ya'll askin fer truble, I'm tellin ya!



Ain't skeered!


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Was she hawt?



naw...........dead


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 17, 2013)

K A N G


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2013)

hay.......


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> K A N G



danggit


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> hay.......



Hi....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 17, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> K A N G









you ninjy you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin+, Nitram4891+, Jeff C.+, hdm03+, Keebs+   all kindz of friends... ALL KINDZ


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2013)

couldn't get a qwik pic, they pulled me out the waitin room too qwik


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> well........I ain the weirdest one in the waiting room


Hope everythings ok with your mom Hankus.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pics for proof


Yeah PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


rydert said:


> I just saw a deer in the middle of town...........






Keebs said:


> NNNNOoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> ya'll askin fer truble, I'm tellin ya!


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nitram4891 said:


> K A N G


I wasnt even trying.


hdm03 said:


> Mud?


Scooter?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, Nitram4891+, Jeff C.+, hdm03+, Keebs+   all kindz of friends... ALL KINDZ



No Mud+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> No Mud+



You werent in here at da time.  havin_fun_huntin+, Nitram4891+, Jeff C.+, hdm03+, Keebs+,mudracing101++

Better feller?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hot wings and fries.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

Stir fry, not to shabby either i might add.. +1 for the wifey


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hot wings and fries.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Stir fry, not to shabby either i might add.. +1 for the wifey


I'll trade either one of you!  Grilled cheekun, snap peas & steamed broccoli!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 17, 2013)

I shoulda brought leftovers of the paella I put together last night...Shrimp, Clams, scallops, chicken thighs, sausage, and rice.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2013)

Hmmm….Deer Burger & Sweet Tea


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I shoulda brought leftovers of the paella I put together last night...Shrimp, Clams, scallops, chicken thighs, sausage, and rice.



OH MY.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I shoulda brought leftovers of the paella I put together last night...Shrimp, Clams, scallops, chicken thighs, sausage, and rice.


TEASE!!!!!!!!!


Crickett said:


> Hmmm….Deer Burger & Sweet Tea


 that sounds good too!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I shoulda brought leftovers of the paella I put together last night...Shrimp, Clams, scallops, chicken thighs, sausage, and rice.



If that would've been at my house they'd be no leftovers!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

Y'all done made me hungry. Later.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

Nitram, I dont like you very much right now... I am suffering from a huge case of food envy..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all done made me hungry. Later.


like we really had anything to do with it........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nitram, I dont like you very much right now... I am suffering from a huge case of food envy..



The picture above is my quick version of the paella.  You need 2 packages of zataran's dirty rice, half a pound of spicy sausage, mix that according to rice directions adding some saffron threads and one chicken bouillon cube along with the sausage.  Then you individually cook some chicken thigh pieces with garlic, paprika, and red pepper flakes in some olive oil in a wok.  Do the same with the shrimp, scallops, and clams.  When the clams open you put them on the half shell and throw them in the broiler with some butter, more garlic, and red pepper flakes.  Once your rice is done and most of the moisture is gone, you put the rice in the wok you cooked everything in and toss it some and fry it a little bit, then you add everything back on top, cover and let it heat back through if your proteins have cooled off too much.  Lot easier than making the real thing but tastes pretty close!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

blech, the marinade for the cheekun isn't that good, I over salted the dang snap beans and this baked tater ain't so good neither........... I need another lunch!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> The picture above is my quick version of the paella.  You need 2 packages of zataran's dirty rice, half a pound of spicy sausage, mix that according to rice directions adding some saffron threads and one chicken bouillon cube along with the sausage.  Then you individually cook some chicken thigh pieces with garlic, paprika, and red pepper flakes in some olive oil in a wok.  Do the same with the shrimp, scallops, and clams.  When the clams open you put them on the half shell and throw them in the broiler with some butter, more garlic, and red pepper flakes.  Once your rice is done and most of the moisture is gone, you put the rice in the wok you cooked everything in and toss it some and fry it a little bit, then you add everything back on top, cover and let it heat back through if your proteins have cooled off too much.  Lot easier than making the real thing but tastes pretty close!



thanks sir


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thanks sir


now go home & fix that for your wife!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> now go home & fix that for your wife!



HAHA, I made a copy of it.  Gonna throw it at her when I walk in the door.  "COOK THIS WOMAN!!"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2013)

<---------- Fried shicken Drum stick x 2.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Guess Jag and I will have to settle for this!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HAHA, I made a copy of it.  Gonna throw it at her when I walk in the door.  "COOK THIS WOMAN!!"



You been talkin to Mud aint cha


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You been talkin to Mud aint cha



Hes teaching me the ways of "The Mud"  Im still on my first lesson tho


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Nuttin is cooperatin today. Printer actin up, waitin on somethin fo SS, got stuff to do, but just ain't feelin it. Kinda sluggish today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin is cooperatin today. Printer actin up, waitin on somethin fo SS, got stuff to do, but just ain't feelin it. Kinda sluggish today.


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2013)

YUMMY..............Taco Bell


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



You so schweeeeet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> YUMMY..............Taco Bell
> 
> View attachment 766620



DertO


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> DertO


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

rydert said:


>


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2013)

Afternoon from Franklin Tenn. youngins


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon from Franklin Tenn. youngins



Howdy, Pops!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon from Franklin Tenn. youngins


You made a wrong turn tryin to get home?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon from Franklin Tenn. youngins



Are you heading this way Kydawg?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HAHA, I made a copy of it.  Gonna throw it at her when I walk in the door.  "COOK THIS WOMAN!!"


You learning.


rydert said:


> YUMMY..............Taco Bell
> 
> View attachment 766620



Black and blue berger, salad and chili cheese fries


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

gotta go run errands, new page coming up, do what y'all do, i'll be back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> gotta go run errands, new page coming up, do what y'all do, i'll be back.



that ninjy feller gonna be quang, I can see it now


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Let it come natural....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Like me....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Don't try....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

you know...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HAHA, I made a copy of it.  Gonna throw it at her when I walk in the door.  "COOK THIS WOMAN!!"


 I hope she knocks you silly!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> <---------- Fried shicken Drum stick x 2.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You been talkin to Mud aint cha


 yes, can't you tell?!?!


Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin is cooperatin today. Printer actin up, waitin on somethin fo SS, got stuff to do, but just ain't feelin it. Kinda sluggish today.


 I sowwy............. I think you got jet lag, rest up!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon from Franklin Tenn. youngins


Hiya Charlie!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You made a wrong turn tryin to get home?


 that cigar thread made me think of you.............. 'member?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

see


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

KyD, afternoon young man!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

toldya


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon from Franklin Tenn. youngins



TENN
Who's countin dem cows.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> toldya


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> toldya


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I hope she knocks you silly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Butt lag maybe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

hdm03+


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> hdm03+



Why he been hidin lately


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey guys......I thank you for your continued support; it really is appreciated.


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why he been hidin lately



he sore from our huntin trip last weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why he been hidin lately



He's sensitive like that sometimes.....po lil fellar.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 17, 2013)

Nitram4891, Jeff C.+, rydert+, havin_fun_huntin+?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey guys......I thank you for your continued support; it really is appreciated.



You have our continued support, hdm03+.


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2013)

Workin2Hunt...............last post?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Lavelle had to fly on a commercial flt, and when he got to da security check point they told him to remove his shoes. He said, "who gonna put'em back'own? Took me 45 mins an I was outta breath


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> he sore from our huntin trip last weekend




















Last one, lock er down.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2013)

well.....think I'll wait a while....some more


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> well.....think I'll wait a while....some more



Dang....hope you got a good battry or some good readin.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

rydert


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

Hankus


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

Hfh?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

Where everybody go?


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> rydert



what?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

W2h?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> W2h?



Oh yeah I'm right here..


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> what?



Where?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hfh?



yes maam?


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2013)

Workin2Hunt?

last post...........


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes maam?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> Workin2Hunt?
> 
> last post...........



Gettin close.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


>



sorry... 

yes 'am?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin+, hdm03+, Workin2Hunt
Sorry W2H we cant talk iffin we dont have +


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 17, 2013)

W2h?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry...
> 
> yes 'am?







I keep getting e mails from people wanting to join my network on Linkedin... If they only knew what I do all day.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hfh+?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> W2h?



Hey Hey Hey..


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

Time


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

For


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I keep getting e mails from people wanting to join my network on Linkedin... If they only knew what I do all day.



i have customers walk thru the door at work.. I just ignore them till they go away.  I have drivelin' to do


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

Next


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i have customers walk thru the door at work.. I just ignore them till they go away.  I have drivelin' to do



Pretty much same here..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

[More]


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

sorry... i got borded


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

durn, all them smileys made me HAUNGRY


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry... i got borded



Try somethin new and wait on some customers..



hdm03 said:


>



What's the matter lil fella?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 17, 2013)

hello?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 17, 2013)

what yall doin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Try somethin new and wait on some customers..
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter lil fella?



I wait on them...... to leave


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm typing


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 17, 2013)

W2H just asked me to go with him!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> hello?



Hey Strang.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm pretty upset now


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> W2H just asked me to go with him!



You were supposed to keep it on the down lo. I don't think this is gonna work out.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 17, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey Strang.



Haaaaaaaaay


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 17, 2013)

W2H+ and hdm03+ is goin' together.

They're friendly lil fellers.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin+, Workin2Hunt+, stringmusic+, Nitram4891+, rydert+

Mo fwends


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 17, 2013)

Strang was KANG; now he ain't


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> W2H+ and hdm03+ is goin' together.
> 
> They're friendly lil fellers.



I agreed to take him campin but i think he gots other ideas. Especially since Rydert done made him sore on the huntin trip last week.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> W2H just asked me to go with him!





stringmusic said:


> I'm pretty upset now



Hmmm atleast we know why your upset... hdm03+ done trades you in


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> durn, all them smileys made me HAUNGRY















Make me stay late to clean up yo mess.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok, I'm going to keep this brief & to the point............... ya'll have got to quit posting just to get to another page, I PROMISE, if one of you causes the Driveler to be locked down permanently, I will haunt each & every one of you from now until doomsday (No matter what forum you go to, I ain't skerred!)........... now, we all like to have fun, but when an Admin & Mod's pm ME a warning, I Don't Like It!
That is all...............


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 17, 2013)

It was Strang; he a trouble maker


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I'm going to keep this brief & to the point............... ya'll have got to quit posting just to get to another page, I PROMISE, if one of you causes the Driveler to be locked down permanently, I will haunt each & every one of you from now until doomsday (No matter what forum you go to, I ain't skerred!)........... now, we all like to have fun, but when an Admin & Mod's pm ME a warning, I Don't Like It!
> That is all...............



  sowwy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> It was Strang; he a trouble maker



yep..


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 17, 2013)

where did eva body go?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> where did eva body go?



Ma hen put her foot down and skeered the bajeezes outta errbody


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 17, 2013)

Lookin at the weather and it looks like this weekend is going to be lows of 60s and highs of 70s?????   I guess I might hafta to go try to get more ducks for my necklace tomorrow then.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


I'd rather see/hear this than have this thing shut down...........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ma hen put her foot down and skeered the bajeezes outta errbody


 sorry............ I don't want the Driveler shut down, so shoot me.........


Nitram4891 said:


> Lookin at the weather and it looks like this weekend is going to be lows of 60s and highs of 70s?????   I guess I might hafta to go try to get more ducks for my necklace tomorrow then.


 you & strang gonna be twins?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sorry............ I don't want the Driveler shut down, so shoot me.........
> 
> you & strang gonna be twins?



Not for at least 12 more days....stoopid avatar bet.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I'm going to keep this brief & to the point............... ya'll have got to quit posting just to get to another page, I PROMISE, if one of you causes the Driveler to be locked down permanently, I will haunt each & every one of you from now until doomsday (No matter what forum you go to, I ain't skerred!)........... now, we all like to have fun, but when an Admin & Mod's pm ME a warning, I Don't Like It!
> That is all...............


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Not for at least 12 more days....stoopid avatar bet.


Is that how long HOQ has too??? Lawd ya'll all look.................. uuummmm, different...................


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2013)

I leave for one day to go do a little job for da godfather and y'all gotta make me climb up in the tower.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sorry............ I don't want the Driveler shut down, so shoot me.........
> 
> you & strang gonna be twins?



No No:  You know how many folks would be after someone for saying a bad word towards you... Noone wants to be stalked fer the rest of their life...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I leave for one day to go do a little job for da godfather and y'all gotta make me climb up in the tower.


 if you'd shown up sooner, I wouldn't have had to get my feathers ruffled.............


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:  You know how many folks would be after someone for saying a bad word towards you... _*Noone wants to be stalked fer the rest of their life.*_..


especially by me!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I leave for one day to go do a little job for da godfather and y'all gotta make me climb up in the tower.



Don't worry; I took names while you were gone........PM sent


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> if you'd shown up sooner, I wouldn't have had to get my feathers ruffled.............



You so hawt wen you're ruffled


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I leave for one day to go do a little job for da godfather and y'all gotta make me climb up in the tower.



Do you accept bribes.... Im not the kinda person to bribe someone.. just curious, ya know?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2013)

truck broke, gun broke, I'm broke.... yeah, its Christmas time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Do you accept bribes.... Im not the kinda person to bribe someone.. just curious, ya know?



Absolutely! As long as you don't expect anything in return.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> You so hawt wen you're ruffled










rhbama3 said:


> truck broke, gun broke, I'm broke.... yeah, its Christmas time.


Join the club.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey , what i miss??


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Don't worry; I took names while you were gone........PM sent



Did you get HFH's name on there, he bad.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Absolutely! As long as you don't expect anything in return.


  brownie points?  


stringmusic said:


> Did you get HFH's name on there, he bad.



Hey, watch it bird man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ill come to you house and eat all your sammich stuff and drank all your sody waters


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2013)

Mornin kids, 3 more days left out of 2 weeks straight.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 17, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Did you get HFH's name on there, he bad.



yes......and he has several check marks next to his name.......he's just bad news if you axe me


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> brownie points?
> 
> 
> Hey, watch it bird man
> ...



What did you do while i was gone?????????????????/


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

One more hour till 5


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> What did you do while i was gone?????????????????/



Depends on who you ask.  At times my wife has blamed me for everything that went wrong all the way back to Lincolns assassination.
Today... I just typed to much, Im a compulsive typer.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> One more hour till 5



I can hear the ice hittin the bottom of the cup rite now


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin kids, 3 more days left out of 2 weeks straight.








 bless your heart........... for real!


mudracing101 said:


> What did you do while i was gone?????????????????/


 they were playing "Let's be Mud" again!


mudracing101 said:


> One more hour till 5


Please don't leave me behind today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Depends on who you ask.  At times my wife has blamed me for everything that went wrong all the way back to Lincolns assassination.
> Today... I just typed to much, Im a compulsive typer.


Well in that case, its your fault


Hornet22 said:


> I can hear the ice hittin the bottom of the cup rite now





Keebs said:


> bless your heart........... for real!
> 
> they were playing "Let's be Mud" again!
> 
> Please don't leave me behind today!!!!!!!!!!!!


I didnt leave you yesterday


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I can hear the ice hittin the bottom of the cup rite now


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> One more hour till 5


Good job Mud! I told you reading digital clocks wasn't all that difficult!



Keebs said:


> bless your heart........... for real!
> 
> they were playing "Let's be Mud" again!
> 
> Please don't leave me behind today!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey Keebs I bet you're just all excited about Christmas aren't you?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 17, 2013)

Time to go...evening yall!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Time to go...evening yall!



Later


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>



I'm confused


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm not.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

mud, you need to change your sig line.. to something like "got mud?"


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, you need to change your sig line.. to something like "got mud?"



But i like my rocket


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm confused



It'll be ok bro


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> But i like my rocket



I think you should let hdm and strang take it for a test drive for bustin me out


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well in that case, its your fault
> 
> 
> I didnt leave you yesterday


but, but, but, you didn't "Hey Keebs" me.......... 


Nitram4891 said:


>


 that works for wimens too, ya know!


blood on the ground said:


> Good job Mud! I told you reading digital clocks wasn't all that difficult!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Keebs I bet you're just all excited about Christmas aren't you?


Sorta kinda............. more about the time off than anything! and hoping I can steal my granbaby during some of it......


Nitram4891 said:


> Time to go...evening yall!





mudracing101 said:


> But i like my rocket


ohsweetbabyjesus!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> But i like my rocket



I must not reply, I must not reply, I must not reply, I must not reply



Keebs said:


> ohsweetbabyjesus!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that works for wimens too, ya know!
> :



Luckily, if it werent for alcohol I wouldhave never got dates when I was single.  Then again, I didnt get alot of 2nd dates


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm not.


Good , send me a PM explaining everything. 

Does that rocket fit in your pocket?


Hornet22 said:


> It'll be ok bro



Thanks man! I thought I was weird for a second!


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2013)

somebodies in trouble...................again............


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> but, but, but, you didn't "Hey Keebs" me..........
> 
> that works for wimens too, ya know!
> 
> ...



Ifin you can't get that granbaby let me know and I can send one of mine as a substitute! Everywhere I look we got kids hangin around... Some ain't even been named yet!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> somebodies in trouble...................again............



Hey Dirt wasup?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> somebodies in trouble...................again............


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey Dirt wasup?



nuttin.........just laughing at these idjits tryin to be kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think you should let hdm and strang take it for a test drive for bustin me out


Oh no, they try to break it.


Workin2Hunt said:


> I must not reply, I must not reply, I must not reply, I must not reply


No No:



blood on the ground said:


> Good , send me a PM explaining everything.
> 
> Does that rocket fit in your pocket?
> 
> ...


Pm incoming


rydert said:


> somebodies in trouble...................again............



Who


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> somebodies in trouble...................again............



yeah; I almost shut down the driveler; but I decided not to, too, two, 2.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> nuttin.........just laughing at these idjits tryin to be kang



I wasnt trying.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Luckily, if it werent for alcohol I wouldhave never got dates when I was single.  Then again, I didnt get alot of 2nd dates


bless yo heart................


blood on the ground said:


> Ifin you can't get that granbaby let me know and I can send one of mine as a substitute! Everywhere I look we got kids hangin around... Some ain't even been named yet!


no, that's ok, I'll get him!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs, you ready??? I'm gonna go lock up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Luckily, if it werent for alcohol I wouldhave never got dates when I was single.  Then again, I didnt get alot of 2nd dates



Your place aint that big, you can run but ya cant hide. If ya want some more learning on being a jedi and having the perfect spouse you better straighten up


----------



## rydert (Dec 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> yeah; I almost shut down the driveler; but I decided not to, too, two, 2.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

Mud forever and a day leaving early.. wish my boss was that easy going.  Iffin i leave 2 minutes early I get in trouble..... yup I be jealous


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Your place aint that big, you can run but ya cant hide. If ya want some more learning on being a jedi and having the perfect spouse you better straighten up



whachu talking bout Willis?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud forever and a day leaving early.. wish my boss was that easy going.  Iffin i leave 2 minutes early I get in trouble..... yup I be jealous



You might as well leave early. It aint like you're actually helping customers anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, you ready??? I'm gonna go lock up.


yep, let me get these time cards put out & I'm ready!


mudracing101 said:


> Your place aint that big, you can run but ya cant hide. If ya want some more learning on being a jedi and having the perfect spouse you better straighten up





Workin2Hunt said:


> You might as well leave early. It aint like you're actually helping customers anyway.



Later Folks!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yep, let me get these time cards put out & I'm ready!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Later Keebs..


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 17, 2013)

Later ya'll...............don't be trying and what not after i leave


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2013)

Bye...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

I left during the calm before the storm.....that's how it's done hfh.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Bye...



Later, Mudro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yep, let me get these time cards put out & I'm ready!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -, Keebsy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -, Keebsy!



 C Y L Keebsy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> C Y L Keebsy!



Lemme try that again.....C Ya, keebsy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lemme try that again.....C Ya, keebsy!



There!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> C Y L Keebsy!



 Later Chief!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Later Keebs..


behave now, ya hear?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

GRRR someone wrote on my counter at work with a dang pen and I cant get it off


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> GRRR someone wrote on my counter at work with a dang pen and I cant get it off




You was probly sittin right there drool....I mean dribbl....uh drivelin too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You was probly sittin right there drool....I mean dribbl....uh drivelin too.



Prolly 1 of them taht wouldnt leave and wanted to talk when i refused to help them


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 17, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>





Keebs said:


> that works for wimens too, ya know!




Yep, That Evan Williams sho nuff works for wimens too because it works really great for Mrs. Hornet22.  

Me thinks that she ought to be doing commercials for them.  Sales will continue to climb, climb, and climb.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yep, That Evan Williams sho nuff works for wimens too because it works really great for Mrs. Hornet22.
> 
> Me thinks that she ought to be doing commercials for them.  Sales will continue to climb, climb, and climb.




 Now EE, I know good and well she didn tell you how FOXY you are!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Quack+......readin back!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow, Keebsy Weebsy broke BAD and ya'll buncha idjits !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> GRRR someone wrote on my counter at work with a dang pen and I cant get it off



Try finger nail polish remover or ethanol.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, Keebsy Weebsy broke BAD and ya'll buncha idjits !!



Wouldn that somethin?  Ya think she campaignin?  



gobbleinwoods said:


> Try finger nail polish remover or ethanol.



And if that don't work, break out the pocket knife.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2013)

Hope neph's Mama is doing okay ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope neph's Mama is doing okay ???


Yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2013)

I am just not ready to start watching college bb this year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am just not ready to start watching college bb this year.





I'll watch a little bit when it comes down to the sweet sixteen and some of the final four, other than that I could careless about any kind of BB.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am just not ready to start watching college bb this year.



When does it start?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2013)

Evening youngins, back home again in old Adairville Ky. Long day with the 4 yo in and around Nashville today. No not Nahsville Ga., althought I would rather have been down there around Sparks and Adel.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, back home again in old Adairville Ky. Long day with the 4 yo in and around Nashville today. No not Nahsville Ga., althought I would rather have been down there around Sparks and Adel.


Good evening Mr. Charlie!!........Sure hope I can be around when you bring the bacon to Georgia!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Mr. Charlie!!........Sure hope I can be around when you bring the bacon to Georgia!!





If not, I'll give you A slice of mine . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2013)

Howdy folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdy folks





Hey BOG, you gonna be wif me tonight ???




Fried cheekun, turnips, blackeyed peas, laced kone bread,  thanks IGA !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey BOG, you gonna be wif me tonight ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm here! Been working on top a train car tonight  ....  First time for everything!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2013)

Quack is MIA


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm here! Been working on top a train car tonight  ....  First time for everything!




Back when I first started at the chalk plant I used to wash rail cars and hoppers.  Then went from there to making slurry and loading dry clay hoppers and railcars.




blood on the ground said:


> Quack is MIA




I'm here, just trying to finish up a really GOOD book, "Three Weeks with My Brother" by Nicholas Sparks.  Dang good read.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2013)

Ravioli ... From a vending machine &#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56886;


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2013)

Cheekun Noodle soup from my locker for a late night snack.
Ain't no vending machines in the MON !! No No:


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cheekun Noodle soup from my locker for a late night snack.
> Ain't no vending machines in the MON !! No No:



Its late morning / evening  idjit!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 18, 2013)

Dangit, I've got to continue working because I DIDN'T WIN THE MEGA MILLIONS JACKPOT LAST NIGHT.

Some idget in California apparently won half of this jackpot.



HOWEVER, I NOW SEE THAT ONE OF YOU RIGHT HERE IN GEORGIA HAD THE OTHER WINNING TICKET.  OK, WHICHEVER GON MEMBER WON JUST STEP FORWARD AND TELL US THE TRUTH.....HOW MANY MORE NEW GUNS ARE YOU GOING TO BUY WITH ALL OF THESE MILLIONS NOW!!!!

OK, drivelers it is time to get moving this morning.  Get out of bed, take a shower, eat some breakfast, read the newspaper, and then flip a coin to see whether or not you will going back to bed for another couple of hours!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dangit, I've got to continue working because I DIDN'T WIN THE MEGA MILLIONS JACKPOT LAST NIGHT.
> 
> Some idget in California apparently did though.
> 
> OK, drivelers it is time to get moving this morning.  Get out of bed, take a shower, eat some breakfast, read the newspaper, and then flip a coin to see whether or not you will going back to bed for another couple of hours!!!



Been moving but the never ending white screen of impatience seemed to go on forever this morning.   I am two cups ahead of you if you are just getting up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

I WON,,I WON,,I WON...........woo hooooooooiiiieeeee....


















$2


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey, momma's surgery went fine, but like all nurses she's a terrible patient  She is home an comfortableish. Thanks yall.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 18, 2013)

Gobblin, I agree.  That dang white screen is a royal pain every morning.

It is strange that I have never had that problem with another website that I frequent most every day which is also about guns, hunting, and everything else just like this one.  I know lots of businesses that always do their maintenance back-up every night between 2-3 AM (EST).  Sure wish that could be done here.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I WON,,I WON,,I WON...........woo hooooooooiiiieeeee....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gonna retire yaself


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 18, 2013)

I am now thinking that MC doesn't always tell the truth.     However, if you are telling the truth, I will be on over later this morning with plenty of weapons and ammo to offer my "security services" to you when you go to downtown Atlanta to claim your prize then.  


Hankus, I am glad that your Mom's surgery worked out well.  I am not a good patient either when I have to endure a hospital stay.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I WON,,I WON,,I WON...........woo hooooooooiiiieeeee....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not enough!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I WON,,I WON,,I WON...........woo hooooooooiiiieeeee....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, I fixed it for you!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That's not enough!


THANK YOU CAPTAIN OBVIOUS !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That's not enough!



especially if he sends some back to the home country like his like


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> especially if he sends some back to the home country like his like


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well darn, I just checked my Lottery numbers and........I got ONLY two numbers right OUT OF 60 TOTAL NUMBERS THAT I PICKED !!!  Yep, number 08 and 39 are now my favorite numbers.  

$10 bucks wasted for sure.  A blind squirrel could pick better than I did.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 18, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> especially if he sends some back to the home country like his like





Miguel Cervantes said:


>




I must say that the above is just plain funny for sure.  I started laughing and dang if I didn't get a cramp in my groin and have to jump up immediately !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I must say that the above is just plain funny for sure.  I started laughing and dang if I didn't get a cramp in my groin and have to jump up immediately !!!


You're spose' to turn loose and drop the cheeto's if you feel a laughin fit comin on.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're spose' to turn loose and drop the cheeto's if you feel a laughin fit comin on.



I dropped the cheeto's but I couldn't help but knock over my Sprite as it all happened so fast.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2013)

Suddenly I find myself being confused again!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2013)

30mo minute an I be outahea


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

morning ladies and gents..... You too Miguel


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2013)

howdy folks


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2013)

I won 4 dollas!  Only cost me 30 to get it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I won 4 dollas!  Only cost me 30 to get it



Hey thats a $4 win right?  Grats on the win


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Suddenly I find myself being confused again!



It'll be awight bro


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> It'll be awight bro



That's 2 days in a row I have got the same response from you  ..... I'm not going to be okay am I ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow, another day and another friend request from Nic ..... He is stalkin me!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Wow, another day and another friend request from Nic ..... He is stalkin me!





If I was stalkin` you, within 3 hours, your hair would be hangin` from the top of my lodgepoles.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> If I was stalkin` you, within 3 hours, your hair would be hangin` from the top of my lodgepoles.



Indians had power lines and colored photos way back when?
 I knew the public school system had failed me!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Indians had power lines and colored photos way back when?
> I knew the public school system had failed me!





I`m glad that 3 phase primary is gone now. Especially since that is my reserved spot at the Frontier Festival every year.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Hey, momma's surgery went fine, but like all nurses she's a terrible patient  She is home an comfortableish. Thanks yall.


good deal, hope she's got good meds!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning ladies and gents..... You too Miguel


mernin LeRoy!


hdm03 said:


> howdy folks


 ydwoh!


mudracing101 said:


>


  


Hornet22 said:


> It'll be awight bro


 got my EW on last night, that ice hitting the glass was music to my ears, just like you said!


blood on the ground said:


> Wow, another day and another friend request from Nic ..... He is stalkin me!


just accept & move on............... trust me......... 


Nicodemus said:


> If I was stalkin` you, within 3 hours, your hair would be hangin` from the top of my lodgepoles.


 Mornin 'Demus!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Wow, another day and another friend request from Nic ..... He is stalkin me!


No he's not. I am.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m glad that 3 phase primary is gone now. Especially since that is my reserved spot at the Frontier Festival every year.


 'bout count-down time too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m glad that 3 phase primary is gone now. Especially since that is my reserved spot at the Frontier Festival every year.



14400 is a little low to your liking anyhow isnt it?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No he's not. I am.


I thought you gave that up for lint?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought you gave that up for lint?


I don't do the laundry, so I'm not concerned about 'lint'.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Hey, off to do payroll.................. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't do the laundry, so I'm not concerned about 'lint'.


ok, lint, lent, *Quadragesima................... *


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> good deal, hope she's got good meds!
> 
> mernin LeRoy!
> 
> ...




Mornin`.  



Keebs said:


> 'bout count-down time too!



Close, real close. January 10, 11, 12, 2014. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> 14400 is a little low to your liking anyhow isnt it?




Yea, that`s piddlin` stuff. Atually that was 12470, but whose countin`? The real stuff starts at 46,000.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

oh my.............


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Close, real close. January 10, 11, 12, 2014.


I hope it's gonna be COLD!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2013)

Mornin chirruns....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey, off to do payroll..................
> 
> ok, lint, lent, *Quadragesima................... *


OH, you mean Lent, that don't start till March 5th and it's over April 17th for next year. He's not in that window, but I am in his........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin chirruns....


 Hiya Chief!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH, you mean Lent, that don't start till March 5th and it's over April 17th for next year. He's not in that window, but I am in his........


you knew what I meant to begin wiff............ ok, I have GOT to get some stuff done............. ya'll behave!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Chief!
> 
> you knew what I meant to begin wiff............ ok, I have GOT to get some stuff done............. ya'll behave!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 18, 2013)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I hope it's gonna be COLD!!!





Wouldn`t hurt my feelins` if it was 20 degrees with a foot of snow on the ground. Long as I could get my lodge ready before the snow hit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Hey, momma's surgery went fine, but like all nurses she's a terrible patient  She is home an comfortableish. Thanks yall.



Good deal.



Keebs said:


> Hiya Chief!
> 
> you knew what I meant to begin wiff............ ok, I have GOT to get some stuff done............. ya'll behave!



Behave.....ok! 

Mernin galfriend.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

............... I couldn't resist..............


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 really?? really??????


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy


 Hiya Bobby!


Nicodemus said:


> Wouldn`t hurt my feelins` if it was 20 degrees with a foot of snow on the ground. Long as I could get my lodge ready before the snow hit.


 I could deal with that............... for the day.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ............... I couldn't resist..............


I don't think I like your Tood or your Complexion.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> oh my.............



You werent supposed to be trying.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think I like your Tood or your Complexion.









mudracing101 said:


> You werent supposed to be trying.


 I weren't!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think I like your Tood or your Complexion.



Your not 'posed to do that in front of ladies


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your not 'posed to do that in front of ladies


Shush it MaryAlice...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it MaryAlice...








   Folks dont like it when ya hit their favorite horse


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

Why he call you maryalice??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Why he call you maryalice??



No clue, but he likes it so I humor him.  Gotta be nice to the aliens.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Why he call you maryalice??


It's an acronymic euphamism. You'll have to figure the rest out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2013)

Gotta go get my SS in the mail....BBL!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's an acronymic euphamism. You'll have to figure the rest out.





Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go get my SS in the mail....BBL!



Later Jeffro.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's an acronymic euphamism. You'll have to figure the rest out.








  quit using $5 words in the driveler!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quit using $5 words in the driveler!



I know what eu.. ue.. the second word means but i just wandered why he used it. Huh.. must make him feel better or something.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I know what eu.. ue.. the second word means but i just wandered why he used it. Huh.. must make him feel better or something.



I think it has somepin to do wiff his tude and super complex.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quit using $5 words in the driveler!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think it has somepin to do wiff his tude and super complex.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think it has somepin to do wiff his tude and super complex.


Thats it.



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Now your just being silly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Mernin' Legs. You got sumpin for us, you know, that needs sayin somewhere else?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' Legs. You got sumpin for us, you know, that needs sayin somewhere else?



NotchetNo No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NotchetNo No:


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2013)

Mornin y'all! 




Hankus said:


> Hey, momma's surgery went fine, but like all nurses she's a terrible patient  She is home an comfortableish. Thanks yall.



 Glad she's doin good Hankus! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> especially if he sends some back to the home country like his like







Keebs said:


> ............... I couldn't resist..............



 LOVE it!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think I like your Tood or your Complexion.



No No:



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your not 'posed to do that in front of ladies



Yeah what he said!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' Legs. You got sumpin for us, you know, that needs sayin somewhere else?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> NotchetNo No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



He's wanting a recipe that requires lots of eggs. 


Got the frame yesterday. Looks GREAT!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's wanting a recipe that requires lots of eggs.
> 
> 
> Got the frame yesterday. Looks GREAT!



Ahh…so when you do want to get some eggs?



So do we get to see it framed?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ahh…so when you do want to get some eggs?
> 
> 
> 
> So do we get to see it framed?


I'm ready when you are.

I'll tak a pic tonight and see if my home computer will work for me. 
I want to get some of those sticky sayings they are selling now(if I can find a small one) that say's Make A Wish.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey cwickett and Mrs H


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey cwickett and Mrs H



Hey HFH+


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm ready when you are.
> 
> I'll tak a pic tonight and see if my home computer will work for me.
> I want to get some of those sticky sayings they are selling now(if I can find a small one) that say's Make A Wish.



You wanna meet at the office in town again..say maybe Friday???



Oohhh I like those decals. That will be awesome!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> You wanna meet at the office in town again..say maybe Friday???
> 
> 
> 
> Oohhh I like those decals. That will be awesome!



PM sent


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> PM sent


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2013)

Things are awfully quite qwyet quyit  quiet around here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> You wanna meet at the office in town again..say maybe Friday???


OK !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Things are awfully quite qwyet quyit  quiet around here.


We are  trying to be on our bestestest behavior.   





Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We are  trying to be on our bestestest behavior.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey mud!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



 careful you might hit yourself in the unspeakable place and I wont be around to laugh about it..

I can see your face now


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

Y'all aint right


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all aint right



My wife tells me this every time  I speak.  Any jedi mind tricks you can suggest?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My wife tells me this every time  I speak.  Any jedi mind tricks you can suggest?



A muzzle


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> A muzzle


 wait for it..............wait for it.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> A muzzle



  They dont make them big enough for her gord


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Pm incoming Mud


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They dont make them big enough for her gord


WOOP, der it is!!!

He meant for you,,,,,,,,,numbskull........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Things are awfully quite qwyet quyit  quiet around here.


sorry, working on rosters now.............. 


mudracing101 said:


> A muzzle


Oh snap!!!!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> They dont make them big enough for her gord


 I think he meant for YOU!(or maybe he should have meant for you.............)


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WOOP, der it is!!!
> 
> He meant for you,,,,,,,,,numbskull........


 


Keebs said:


> sorry, working on rosters now..............
> 
> Oh snap!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think he meant for YOU!(or maybe he should have meant for you.............)


Oh for sure they dont make em big nough for my my mellon...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK !!!



No No: You already got your own eggs! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> careful you might hit yourself in the unspeakable place and I wont be around to laugh about it..
> 
> I can see your face now







havin_fun_huntin said:


> My wife tells me this every time  I speak.  Any jedi mind tricks you can suggest?





mudracing101 said:


> A muzzle


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No No: You already got your own eggs!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Don't tell me you're one of them sensitive types cause………..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Don't tell me you're one of them sensitive types cause………..



  BURN!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Don't tell me you're one of them sensitive types cause………..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BURN!!!!


I don't tolt ya once MaryAlice.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't tolt ya once MaryAlice.........



I aint skeered.  Ill get Ma hen on you


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

Good news.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint skeered.  Ill get Ma hen on you


You mean my Shuggums, Ms. Purty Eyes? Go for it. I'll wait right here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good news.


That wasnt the same deer?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean my Shuggums, Ms. Purty Eyes? Go for it. I'll wait right here.



Hiney smoochin might not work....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That wasnt the same deer?
> 
> 
> Hiney smoochin might not work....


Still waiting.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

1 of the many reasons I love my wife.

Random text from her : " You make my speakers go boom boom  lol love you"


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 1 of the many reasons I love my wife.
> 
> Random text from her : " You make my speakers go boom boom  lol love you"



Wait....you let her have a phone


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 1 of the many reasons I love my wife.
> 
> Random text from her : " You make my speakers go boom boom  lol love you"





mudracing101 said:


> Wait....you let her have a phone



Thats for you to be able to contact her and make sure stuff is getting done, not for her just to use as a toy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats for you to be able to contact her and make sure stuff is getting done, not for her just to use as a toy.



 shes trying to get brownie points right now... she got in trouble this morning..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint skeered.  Ill get Ma hen on you


No No: don't threaten others with me, that ain't nice!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean my Shuggums, Ms. Purty Eyes? Go for it. I'll wait right here.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> 1 of the many reasons I love my wife.
> 
> Random text from her : " You make my speakers go boom boom  lol love you"


Dude, tmi.......t.m.i...........  now I gotta call ya boom boom!


mudracing101 said:


> Thats for you to be able to contact her and make sure stuff is getting done, not for her just to use as a toy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: don't threaten others with me, that ain't nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, tmi.......t.m.i...........  now I gotta call ya boom boom!



 sowwy x2


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sowwy x2



Sup Boom Boom


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sowwy x2


boom boom............. THAT made me giggle!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sup Boom Boom


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2013)

boom boom+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

hehe I kinda like my new nickname


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2013)

Afternoon Youngins down in Georgia.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins down in Georgia.


Hiya Charlie, you recouped from your trip yet?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins down in Georgia.



Hey KD!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins down in Georgia.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2013)

I should have trusted my instinct and not to clicked on that twerkin thread...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2013)

Gotta go clean the chicken coop! Bye y'all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I should have trusted my instinct and not to clicked on that twerkin thread...



x2


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Charlie, you recouped from your trip yet?



Yeah, I had a good day with the Grandson.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2013)

Sausage sammich with mustard on it for lunch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sausage sammich with mustard on it for lunch.



Mud gotz some syrup if'n you need some.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I should have trusted my instinct and not to clicked on that twerkin thread...





Crickett said:


> Gotta go clean the chicken coop! Bye y'all!


 why the rush.............. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud gotz some syrup if'n you need some.


 yeah he did!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hehe I kinda like my new nickname


 I sure hope so!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I sure hope so!



I told her yall started calling me that.  She replied" lol yay fun nickname!!!"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I sure hope so!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I told her yall started calling me that.  She replied" lol yay fun nickname!!!"





mrs. hornet22 said:


>



 it's "official" now!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it's "official" now!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I told her yall started calling me that.  She replied" lol yay fun nickname!!!"


 a car just went by my office "boom-booming"!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

I got 1 dem title thingy mabobsjiggers


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got 1 dem title thingy mabobsjiggers


 how long before you noticed that?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got 1 dem title thingy mabobsjiggers



Dats cause you'z pecial.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> a car just went by my office "boom-booming"!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how long before you noticed that?


id rather not say...


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dats cause you'z pecial.


My mom always told me that 2 to two too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Hankus??


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hankus??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2013)

How many posts do you have to have to get one of those things under your name?  I would like mine to read "Moderator".


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> id rather not say...
> 
> My mom always told me that 2 to two too


Leroy Boom Boom


Nitram4891 said:


> How many posts do you have to have to get one of those things under your name?  I would like mine to read "Moderator".


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> How many posts do you have to have to get one of those things under your name?  I would like mine to read "Moderator".



17,500 quality posts. You got a long way to go.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 7,500 quality posts. You got a long way to go.



WHOOOHOOO!!!!  Only 19 to go!!!!!


You know we need a Georgia Tech mod over in the sports forum....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 18, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> WHOOOHOOO!!!!  Only 19 to go!!!!!
> 
> 
> You know we need a Georgia Tech mod over in the sports forum....



Can you find your way to the sports forum?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Can you find your way to the sports forum?


How long you been standin there lil' feller?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 17,500 quality posts. You got a long way to go.


He said quality posts. Example, my post count vs. the words under my name.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He said quality posts. Example, my post count vs. the words under my name.



Quality is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2013)

hdm03?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> hdm03?



Hes busy studyin' the pictures in the twerkin thread KyD he will be with you shortly


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2013)

Boom Boom, any relation to the bb boom porstaff?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Boom Boom, any relation to the bb boom porstaff?



who dat?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> who dat?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> who dat?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


Gettin close to 5
Hey , did you ice down the cooler in the back of my truck?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Boom Boom, any relation to the bb boom porstaff?


he's a newbie, he don't know nuffin 'bout that.........


mudracing101 said:


> Gettin close to 5
> Hey , did you ice down the cooler in the back of my truck?


 dang, knew I forgot something, brb............


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2013)

KyDawg+; how are the cows doing?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

Leroy Boom Boom?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy Boom Boom?



yes dear?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes dear?



Post 771 , then 772, Thats how its done , you payin attention.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy Boom Boom?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes dear?


 you two are really too, to, two close in proximity to be talking that way............... ya'll know that, right?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

those skills work even with women that aint your spouse?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> those skills work even with women that aint your spouse?



what can i say,,,, and dont ever call me dear again


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Post 771 , then 772, Thats how its done , you payin attention.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> those skills work even with women that aint your spouse?


pppssstt........ I get free ice........ HE pays for the beer, now, tell me, who's workin who? HHhmmmmm?????????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> what can i say,,,, and dont ever call me dear again


yes dear, sorry  


Keebs said:


> pppssstt........ I get free ice........ HE pays for the beer, now, tell me, who's workin who? HHhmmmmm?????????



Keebs:1  Mud:0


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2013)

What'd I miss?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs:1  Mud:0


 Hey Mud............. Bwwaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?


 what'd ya hear?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2013)

I heard Odell scream.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I heard Odell scream.



was he chasing 2 fox that were chasin a bobcat?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I heard Odell scream.


 Did he see a bobcat?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> KyDawg+; how are the cows doing?



I think one of the angry ones bit Odell on the Knee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2013)

Whewwww! Got in some last minit Christmas shoppin and shipped SS, and the Driveler Express!    

Went to a Walgreens to get something that I could only find there. Jag shows me this BIG "Chia pet Willy" from Duck Dynasty, and I joked we should get it for Caitlin. Before I know it I hear a ruckus (flirtin with the cashier) going on up at the front counter and he is up there buying it. 

Then we go to a specific Walmart to get something that was in stock ONLY at that one, and he runs off and gets lost. They are calling for me over the intercom to come get him at the Jewelry counter (flirting again and lookin at bling)  Well, I don't go because I'm gettin him something back in the sporting goods and wanting to pay for it before I go get him. Next thing ya know the manager comes back there escorting Jag and tells me they found me on the security cams.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Did he see a bobcat?



I think I saw a cougar at lunch.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> why the rush..............



Cause I wanna hurry up & get it done……we goin to see the lights tonight.  Got a free ticket to get in.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Did he see a bobcat?



Maybe last night, but that would not make him scream today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2013)

Time fo an Irish coffee! Sheesh....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> pppssstt........ I get free ice........ HE pays for the beer, now, tell me, who's workin who? HHhmmmmm?????????





havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes dear, sorry
> 
> 
> Keebs:1  Mud:0



Its true, i usually buy the beer. But when i need a new one she crawls thru the back glass and gets it, i dont even have to pull over WIN


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewwww! Got in some last minit Christmas shoppin and shipped SS, and the Driveler Express!
> 
> Went to a Walgreens to get something that I could only find there. Jag shows me this BIG "Chia pet Willy" from Duck Dynasty, and I joked we should get it for Caitlin. Before I know it I hear a ruckus (flirtin with the cashier) going on up at the front counter and he is up there buying it.
> 
> Then we go to a specific Walmart to get something that was in stock ONLY at that one, and he runs off and gets lost. They are calling for me over the intercom to come get him at the Jewelry counter (flirting again and lookin at bling)  Well, I don't go because I'm gettin him something back in the sporting goods and wanting to pay for it before I go get him. Next thing ya know the manager comes back there escorting Jag and tells me they found me on the security cams.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewwww! Got in some last minit Christmas shoppin and shipped SS, and the Driveler Express!
> 
> Went to a Walgreens to get something that I could only find there. Jag shows me this BIG "Chia pet Willy" from Duck Dynasty, and I joked we should get it for Caitlin. Before I know it I hear a ruckus (flirtin with the cashier) going on up at the front counter and he is up there buying it.
> 
> Then we go to a specific Walmart to get something that was in stock ONLY at that one, and he runs off and gets lost. They are calling for me over the intercom to come get him at the Jewelry counter (flirting again and lookin at bling)  Well, I don't go because I'm gettin him something back in the sporting goods and wanting to pay for it before I go get him. Next thing ya know the manager comes back there escorting Jag and tells me they found me on the security cams.





Workin2Hunt said:


> I think I saw a cougar at lunch.



Where???????????????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Its true, i usually buy the beer. But when i need a new one she crawls thru the back glass and gets it, i dont even have to pull over WIN



Keebs:1 Mud:1


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where???????????????



Probly Buckhead.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewwww! Got in some last minit Christmas shoppin and shipped SS, and the Driveler Express!
> 
> Went to a Walgreens to get something that I could only find there. Jag shows me this BIG "Chia pet Willy" from Duck Dynasty, and I joked we should get it for Caitlin. Before I know it I hear a ruckus (flirtin with the cashier) going on up at the front counter and he is up there buying it.
> 
> Then we go to a specific Walmart to get something that was in stock ONLY at that one, and he runs off and gets lost. They are calling for me over the intercom to come get him at the Jewelry counter (flirting again and lookin at bling)  Well, I don't go because I'm gettin him something back in the sporting goods and wanting to pay for it before I go get him. Next thing ya know the manager comes back there escorting Jag and tells me they found me on the security cams.


Only you, Chief, only you!


Workin2Hunt said:


> I think I saw a cougar at lunch.


I will not respond, I will not respond, I will not get banned, I will not get banned..............


Crickett said:


> Cause I wanna hurry up & get it done……we goin to see the lights tonight.  Got a free ticket to get in.


Kewl!



KyDawg said:


> Maybe last night, but that would not make him scream today.


gotcha!


Jeff C. said:


> Time fo an Irish coffee! Sheesh....


I totally agree!


mudracing101 said:


> Its true, i usually buy the beer. But when i need a new one she crawls thru the back glass and gets it, i dont even have to pull over WIN


In yo dreams, my fat butt don't crawl thru nuttin and you know it!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs:2 Mud:0


 fixed it for ya, darlin'................


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> :Where???????????????





Nitram4891 said:


> Probly Buckhead.



Na it was in Conyers. Thery're pretty common around here. They's some big uns out this way.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey RHbammer?  Maybe my title could be "Kang"?  



Workin2Hunt said:


> Na it was in Conyers. Thery're pretty common around here. They's some big uns out this way.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey RHbammer?  Maybe my title could be "Kang"?



Careful what you ask for.  Mods have a good humor.  They might label you "Queen"


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Careful what you ask for.  Mods have a good humor.  They might label you "Queen"



Boom boom, you're to new around here to be droppin hints like that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Boom boom, you're to new around here to be droppin hints like that.



4 years and some change, I was a long time lurker 'fore that


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 4 years and some change, I was a long time lurker 'fore that



That's why i put the stick pokin smilley


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe last night, but that would not make him scream today.



Delayed reaction


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> That's why i put the stick pokin smilley



 youve been here 6 so in comparison I havent been here that long.  Keep up feller


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Delayed reaction



Your reply was a delayed reaction


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2013)

Cain't get a word in edgewise!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Cain't get a word in edgewise!


wanna step outside wit me?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wanna step outside wit me?



Com'on!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

two threads deleted in about 2 minutes.  Is that some kinda record?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> two threads deleted in about 2 minutes.  Is that some kinda record?



No.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2013)

Where MUD?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Where MUD?


he got stuck trying to crawl thru the truck window.......... the doofusshead!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> two threads deleted in about 2 minutes.  Is that some kinda record?



More than 2. My post count keeps going down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> he got stuck trying to crawl thru the truck window.......... the doofusshead!



Bye bye beer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> More than 2. My post count keeps going down.



I wasted 2 or tree that don't count now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> More than 2. My post count keeps going down.



Think I was the last one to post in the banned thread


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

keebs, I think you ran mud off with the 2-0 score?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Only you, Chief, only you!
> 
> I will not respond, I will not respond, I will not get banned, I will not get banned..............
> 
> ...


Well it was a compliment , i didnt want to tell him you really rode in the back and passed them to the front


Nitram4891 said:


> Hey RHbammer?  Maybe my title could be "Kang"?


No No:No No:



havin_fun_huntin said:


> two threads deleted in about 2 minutes.  Is that some kinda record?


What i miss???????????/


Keebs said:


> he got stuck trying to crawl thru the truck window.......... the doofusshead!



Now youre being silly.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Think I was the last one to post in the banned thread



Uh-ooohhhhh..... the last one to post is always the next one to leave!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, I think you ran mud off with the 2-0 score?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

Pm , which one ????? What happen


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your reply was a delayed reaction



got a little distracted


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Uh-ooohhhhh..... the last one to post is always the next one to leave!



be right back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2013)

Keebs lets go


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Uh-ooohhhhh..... the last one to post is always the next one to leave!


rott roo raggy


mudracing101 said:


> Pm , which one ????? What happen


Incomeing


hdm03 said:


> got a little distracted



Its ok big guy, it happens to the best of us


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> be right back.



  Tp made me do it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2013)

Yawn, skretch, scratch .


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2013)

what happened?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2013)

Why does havin fun huntin have Banned under his name? What he did?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Why does havin fun huntin have Banned under his name? What he did?



We aren't allowed to talk about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, skretch, scratch .



Sleep good?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> We aren't allowed to talk about it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Why does havin fun huntin have Banned under his name? What he did?



That guy had bad taste in threads.. We will miss him dearly.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 18, 2013)

I just ventured over to the Hunting Forum and .....Hallelujah, Thanks to the Mods and Admins. for a job well done.  Nuff said!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> More than 2. My post count keeps going down.





Jeff C. said:


> Bye bye beer!


not if he can't reach the cooler!!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, I think you ran mud off with the 2-0 score?


 naw, he knows better........... oh look, there he is now.........


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets go


I ready!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sleep good?





Decent, hope to make it up at work tonight !!!


Will say this though, last night at work I was back pain free ALL night !!!  Not once did my left foot/leg/buttock go numb on me !!!!!  First time in MONTHS, hoping for a repeat tonight !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2013)

Morning children


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning children



Welcome to the world of the vertical.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Decent, hope to make it up at work tonight !!!
> 
> 
> Will say this though, last night at work I was back pain free ALL night !!!  Not once did my left foot/leg/buttock go numb on me !!!!!  First time in MONTHS, hoping for a repeat tonight !!!!



Hope you sleep like a baby! 



blood on the ground said:


> Morning children




Mornin blood!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Evening, everybody. 
Just finished off some deer cubed steak and ric and gravy. Man, that was some good stuff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, everybody.
> Just finished off some deer cubed steak and ric and gravy. Man, that was some good stuff!





I was lookin at a pic of some I had fried @ some point in the recent past and posted it in the random pics thread. Wish I had some now....and on a biskit tomorrow morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2013)

I miss biscuits.....and cornbread......and sammich bread......and crackers....and cookies......and donuts......and cake..... pasta and, I guess that's it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I miss biscuits.....and cornbread......and sammich bread......and crackers....and cookies......and donuts......and cake..... pasta and, I guess that's it.



That would be tough to lay down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



You countin da $$$$.....or playin a piano?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm just about tired tadeaf!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2013)

Cold in Kentuck, I got to go south. Moultrie sounds like a good stopping place for a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2013)

Night Youngins.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Cold in Kentuck, I got to go south. Moultrie sounds like a good stopping place for a while.





KyDawg said:


> Night Youngins.



I'm 4 miles from 75 S Dawg, stop on by exit 277 !

Sweet dreams darlin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2013)

7 more days and the horrid Christmas music will be over for another year!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.





KyDawg said:


> Night Youngins.


Good evening, and good night Mr. Charlie.........That Bacon looked good!!:


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening, and good night Mr. Charlie.........That Bacon looked good!!:



Man I'm good  how about you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2013)

Ham sammich!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2013)

Guess I got this one all by myself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm here BOG.  Homemade cheekun pie !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm here BOG.  Homemade cheekun pie !!



Another ham sandwich


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2013)

Its my Thursday! How about you Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Its my Thursday! How about you Quack?





Off Thurs and Friday, back at it Sat and Sunday night.


I gotz to work Christmas.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off Thurs and Friday, back at it Sat and Sunday night.
> 
> 
> I gotz to work Christmas.


That's no knowbwayneO


Miguel Cervantes said:


>



All the popcorn is bad for your colon!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That's no knowbwayneO
> 
> 
> All the popcorn is bad for your colon!


::::::::::::::


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2013)

Sorry, I was distracted by the flies swarming over in the political forum. You were saying?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ::::::::::::::



Keep a close eye out for the mail man! And do yourself a favor and don't drop the box!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Keep a close eye out for the mail man! And do yourself a favor and don't drop the box!


Is that a euphemism aimed at insulting us senior citizens? No No:


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that a euphemism aimed at insulting us senior citizens? No No:



I'm not sure we can use that word on this forum


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm not sure we can use that word on this forum


Citizens? Yeah, the current administration in DC is kind of sensitive over that one aren't they?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 19, 2013)

OK, fellow drivelers, it is Thirsty Thursday and you need to get your rears in gear and get a move on.

I've got lots of work to do today starting in a few minutes.  Shipment is waiting for me to pick up at the truck lines this morning and get processed and delivered today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off Thurs and Friday, back at it Sat and Sunday night.
> 
> 
> I gotz to work Christmas.



can you count that $$$ without a calculator?

Well it is sort of my Friday as I have to go in tomorrow but will be all done with the work week today but clocking in and out tomorrow.  

wanting or needing coffee as dark as it is outside


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that a euphemism aimed at insulting us senior citizens? No No:



Did you really mean señor citizens?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you really mean señor citizens?


Is that cultural bigotry? I'll get the A&E network to fire you from your coffee makin job. You just better watch your round eyes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

Mornin early earlybirds!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2013)

Sup Jefferson


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2013)

herro peeps


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

Morning folks,  you too hdm03+
Idjit driver riding the inside lane running 55 with his brights on.  Grrrrr


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

Friday eve!!!!!!!!!

Morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Friday eve!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Morning.



Yep I'm with ya... Looking down the barrel of another weekend! Next thang ya no its Monday!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 19, 2013)

Mornin erey buddy..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup Jefferson



Dannnnng......ain't heard that since my Grandmother! She was the ONLY one to ever call me that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> herro peeps





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks,  you too hdm03+
> Idjit driver riding the inside lane running 55 with his brights on.  Grrrrr





mudracing101 said:


> Friday eve!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Morning.





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy..



Mornin, boyz!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yumm, i sure do like these cheese straws.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

Just talked to sweet Keebs.  Shes on her way to Macon for a final checkup on her frankinfanger


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just talked to sweet Keebs.  Shes on her way to Macon for a final checkup on her frankinfanger



Keebs is what makes the Forum go around! She is the bested ma hen ever!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Keebs is what makes the Forum go around! She is the bested ma hen ever!



Keebsolicious.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Keebs is what makes the Forum go around! She is the bested ma hen ever!



She sure is a sweetheart


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She sure is a sweetheart



Ruffle her feathers one time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ruffle her feathers one time.



No No:  Im some dumb, not plumb dumb.  Several people have warned to not make a WOW mad.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin.....your sweetness!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mronin.....your sweetness!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning maam


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2013)

Mernin,,,,,,,,,again,,,,,,,,,,,,last deadline hit, now it's off to da barber shop, gettin rid of the beard and the hair today, then go collect on invoices, then to the grocery store for the Sunday school party heah tomorrow night, then yard work, then, then, then,...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Good Morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

Everyone is quiet today.  Just arent the same w/o keebs here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

Mud, the wife said your a bad influence and shes got to speak with you


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just talked to sweet Keebs.  Shes on her way to Macon for a final checkup on her frankinfanger



I could of done that and saved her some money.... Yes ma'am its still attached , now put some lime in the coconut  and call me in the morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, the wife said your a bad influence and shes got to speak with you



 How bout no.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok, i'll talk to her.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning maam





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin,,,,,,,,,again,,,,,,,,,,,,last deadline hit, now it's off to da barber shop, gettin rid of the beard and the hair today, then go collect on invoices, then to the grocery store for the Sunday school party heah tomorrow night, then yard work, then, then, then,...........



Slow down. You move too fast.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> How bout no.



Dont be skeered 

Oh and Jeff C.  your story bout Jag made here giggle like a kid.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok, i'll talk to her.



Mines gooder


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont be skeered
> 
> Oh and Jeff C.  you story bout Jag made here giggle like a kid.



I can picture it, Jag "There he is , thats him right there" pointing at the monitor


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning





mudracing101 said:


> I could of done that and saved her some money.... Yes ma'am its still attached , now put some lime in the coconut  and call me in the morning



You da man Mud. You da MAN!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2013)

Mornin y'all! 


We took the kiddos to see the lights @ Lake Lanier Islands last night. The lights were so purty but dadgum $60 a car load???  Luckily we had us a free ticket Aint no way I'd pay $60 just to drive around & look at some lights.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

Sneaking out to pay some bills and ship my SS stuff...  You all behave while Im gone



Howdy Mrs Crickett


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> We took the kiddos to see the lights @ Lake Lanier Islands last night. The lights were so purty but dadgum $60 a car load???  Luckily we had us a free ticket Aint no way I'd pay $60 just to drive around & look at some lights.


I bet it was pretty, but I'm with you.....60.00


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sneaking out to pay some bills and ship my SS stuff...  You all behave while Im gone
> 
> Howdy Mrs Crickett



ummmmmmmm NO!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> We took the kiddos to see the lights @ Lake Lanier Islands last night. The lights were so purty but dadgum $60 a car load???  Luckily we had us a free ticket Aint no way I'd pay $60 just to drive around & look at some lights.


60 Dollars Does it come with free dranks and supper


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sneaking out to pay some bills and ship my SS stuff...  You all behave while Im gone
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Mrs Crickett



Pay some bills for me too


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet it was pretty, but I'm with you.....60.00
> 
> 
> ummmmmmmm NO!



We wouldn't have went if it wernt for the free ticket. It wasn't just the entry price tag either….once you get to Santa's Workshop you have to PAY to see Santa. They have a few carnival rides as well & guess what?? Yep those cost money too…..I'm surprised I didn't have to pay a fee to use the potty.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> 60 Dollars Does it come with free dranks and supper
> 
> 
> Pay some bills for me too



Nope….& if you wanna roast marshmallows you gotta buy them too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that a euphemism aimed at insulting us senior citizens? No No:





blood on the ground said:


> I'm not sure we can use that word on this forum


He's just like a kid that learned a new word



mudracing101 said:


> Yumm, i sure do like these cheese straws.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I could of done that and saved her some money.... Yes ma'am its still attached , now put some lime in the coconut  and call me in the morning







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont be skeered
> 
> Oh and Jeff C.  your story bout Jag made here giggle like a kid.



I got a good laugh myself! 



mudracing101 said:


> I can picture it, Jag "There he is , thats him right there" pointing at the monitor



 



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> We took the kiddos to see the lights @ Lake Lanier Islands last night. The lights were so purty but dadgum $60 a car load???  Luckily we had us a free ticket Aint no way I'd pay $60 just to drive around & look at some lights.




  

Mornin....lil Ms Cricky!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> He's just like a kid that learned a new word



Yeah...when I saw that I though he was asking where he's from.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> 60 Dollars Does it come with free dranks and supper
> 
> 
> Pay some bills for me too



Had to pay my durn car insurance.  I's gonna get me some dat Obama insurance fer my cars


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Had to pay my durn car insurance.  I's gonna get me some dat Obama insurance fer my cars



Do they have some Obama insurance for your house too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Do they have some Obama insurance for your house too.



If they do Is gonna get sum of dat too.  I bet itll the bestest ever!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

Leroy you jinxed Keebs, She still in Macon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

She said she gonna get you......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

Im sorry keebs!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> She said she gonna get you......



 and now she knows where I live.  I gotta start sleeping with 1 eye open


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

The saying made me think of keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

Jag is chasing a neighbor's pony that got loose around the yard.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag is chasing a neighbor's pony that got loose around the yard.



Dat boy gots da moves like Jagger. He'll catch that pony.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dat boy gots da moves like Jagger. He'll catch that pony.



Or jump over it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Or jump over it.



Olympic style.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2013)

Morning Youngins down south.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins down south.



Mornin, Pops.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The saying made me think of keebs







Jeff C. said:


> Jag is chasing a neighbor's pony that got loose around the yard.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2013)

Folks, I`d like to wish all of you a Merry Christmas, and a safe and prosperous Happy New Year. 

My regards to all of you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, I`d like to wish all of you a Merry Christmas, and a safe and prosperous Happy New Year.
> 
> My regards to all of you.



Merry Christmas to you and yours, Nic!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, I`d like to wish all of you a Merry Christmas, and a safe and prosperous Happy New Year.
> 
> My regards to all of you.



Merry Christmas to ya'll too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, I`d like to wish all of you a Merry Christmas, and a safe and prosperous Happy New Year.
> 
> My regards to all of you.



Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years to you also sir


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas Nic. I am headed out to ShOpry land to do a little Christmas shopping. Just as soon go to the Dentist office.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

KyD, seeing how hdm03+ is MIA I feel obligated to ask you how the cows are doing?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> KyD, seeing how hdm03+ is MIA I feel obligated to ask you how the cows are doing?



They are on the edge this morning and acting very strange. I went down to count them and the snarled and and snapped at me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They are on the edge this morning and acting very strange. I went down to count them and the snarled and and snapped at me.



Was dey mad??  Shoulda took Odell down there with ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

Smoked chicken and sausage, baked beans, taters, mac and cheese, brunswick stew, ooooooeeeeee sure was good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Smoked chicken and sausage, baked beans, taters, mac and cheese, brunswick stew, ooooooeeeeee sure was good.



 are you EVER at work?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> are you EVER at work?



I'm here now, but dont come tween 2 and 3. Thats my nap hour.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm here now, but dont come tween 2 and 3. Thats my nap hour.



Stopped by your neighbors to deliver something round 1130 and didnt see your truck.  Ruined my whole plans of stalking.. thanks fella.  2-3 hmmmm....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2013)

knock-knock, anyone here?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

If anyone sees Keebs, I was never here


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2013)

Afternoon Keebs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> knock-knock, anyone here?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Stopped by your neighbors to deliver something round 1130 and didnt see your truck.  Ruined my whole plans of stalking.. thanks fella.  2-3 hmmmm....



I hide my truck sometimes.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The saying made me think of keebs





Jeff C. said:


> Or jump over it.


Yeah he would!


KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins down south.


Mornin!


Nicodemus said:


> Folks, I`d like to wish all of you a Merry Christmas, and a safe and prosperous Happy New Year.
> 
> My regards to all of you.


To you & yours, Nic!


mudracing101 said:


> Smoked chicken and sausage, baked beans, taters, mac and cheese, brunswick stew, ooooooeeeeee sure was good.


Turkey, dressing, squash casserole, snap beans & cake........ nap time............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> If anyone sees Keebs, I was never here


bwaahahahahahaha I LOVE the pond in your front yard!!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Keebs.


Afternoon Charlie!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Yeah he would!
> 
> Mornin!
> 
> ...


 

I considered Inviting mud to take the red truck over there but I figured he would get stuck


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2013)

NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nic, Keebs wants you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

Nic!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I considered Inviting mud to take the red truck over there but I figured he would get stuck


He MIGHT could pull thru it, but Iiiii dunno, it's pretty steep on the sides............


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Yes`m?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He MIGHT could pull thru it, but Iiiii dunno, it's pretty steep on the sides............



 that dodge made it thru there?  You gotta remember it aint a bowtie


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes`m?


What is that thing called that you gave me to "fine tune" my knife after I sharpen it??


havin_fun_huntin said:


> that dodge made it thru there?  You gotta remember it aint a bowtie


I went AROUND it, couldn't take any chances!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He MIGHT could pull thru it, but Iiiii dunno, it's pretty steep on the sides............



Ya'll just trying to pull the ole jedi mind trick on me, it wont work. Tellin me i cant when you just want to see me tear it up, nope wont work.





















What time?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

Jus lookin....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll just trying to pull the ole jedi mind trick on me, it wont work. Tellin me i cant when you just want to see me tear it up, nope wont work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idk Mud, there is an 82 Model parked in the yard cause of that durn ol' pond.  Till recently it was my project truck


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> What is that thing called that you gave me to "fine tune" my knife after I sharpen it??
> 
> I went AROUND it, couldn't take any chances!





It`s a ceramic or porcelain rod. I used to get em out of high pressure sodium light bulbs. it won`t sharpen a knife, but it will polish an already sharp knife to a razor edge. If, you use it right. If you dont have one, you can use the edge of the window in your truck. Roll the window down to about 3 or 4 inches from the door. That rounded semi-rough edge on the top of the window will do the same thing to a knife edge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

Reckon Jag and I will eat a dot dog wiff some chili.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll just trying to pull the ole jedi mind trick on me, it wont work. Tellin me i cant when you just want to see me tear it up, nope wont work.
> 
> What time?





Jeff C. said:


> Jus lookin....





Nicodemus said:


> It`s a ceramic or porcelain rod. I used to get em out of high pressure sodium light bulbs. it won`t sharpen a knife, but it will polish an already sharp knife to a razor edge. If, you use it right. If you dont have one, you can use the edge of the window in your truck. Roll the window down to about 3 or 4 inches from the door. That rounded semi-rough edge on the top of the window will do the same thing to a knife edge.


That's it.............. Leroy left me one in the front seat of the truck this morning ......... I swear that thing is 4' long but he won't tell me where he stol............. I mean acquired it from.................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> That's it.............. Leroy left me one in the front seat of the truck this morning ......... I swear that thing is 4' long but he won't tell me where he stol............. I mean acquired it from.................



I sell the bulbs they come out of. When an unknowing customer brings a bad bulb in I offer to throw the bulb away for them, you know cause I'm nice   Bust the bulb  and remove the porcelain piece.  That one came out of a 1500 watt High Pressure Sodium bulb.

Gal shocked me.  I figured NO WAY she would know what it was used for..  I was RONG


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2013)

this one is about over with


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lock er down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Idk Mud, there is an 82 Model parked in the yard cause of that durn ol' pond.  Till recently it was my project truck



Post like this make me really, really, really miss my jeep.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Post like this make me really, really, really miss my jeep.



So, um, yeah.  Have you figured out how your gonna get you boat down to the river yet?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I sell the bulbs they come out of. When an unknowing customer brings a bad bulb in I offer to throw the bulb away for them, you know cause I'm nice   Bust the bulb  and remove the porcelain piece.  That one came out of a 1500 watt High Pressure Sodium bulb.
> 
> Gal shocked me.  I figured NO WAY she would know what it was used for..  I was RONG


 I had a great teacher!!!!!


hdm03 said:


> this one is about over with


getting there..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lock er down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> That's it.............. Leroy left me one in the front seat of the truck this morning ......... I swear that thing is 4' long but he won't tell me where he stol............. I mean acquired it from.................



How's da fanger? 



hdm03 said:


> this one is about over with





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lock er down.



Last post.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

cant help but wonder what the next driveler will be titled.  I bet  it has something to do with Christmas and New years...


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2013)

yep; last post


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How's da fanger?
> 
> Last post.


pathology report - negative, good to go, gave me a little silicon thingy to wear on it at night to help keep pressure on it........... but other than that, I'm good to go!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> cant help but wonder what the next driveler will be titled.  I bet  it has something to do with Christmas and New years...


well get it ready & don't forget the music & don't forget the --> in the title!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> pathology report - negative, good to go, gave me a little silicon thingy to wear on it at night to help keep pressure on it........... but other than that, I'm good to go!
> 
> well get it ready & don't forget the music & don't forget the --> in the title!



 i dont start em, I just try to make the most post


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So, um, yeah.  Have you figured out how your gonna get you boat down to the river yet?


Guess i'll have to hook it up to the Dragon, def. didnt think that one thru, got to get a new toy.



Keebs said:


> pathology report - negative, good to go, gave me a little silicon thingy to wear on it at night to help keep pressure on it........... but other than that, I'm good to go!
> 
> well get it ready & don't forget the music & don't forget the --> in the title!


Aahhhhhhh got you a lil silicon thingy, how cute.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Guess i'll have to hook it up to the Dragon, def. didnt think that one thru, got to get a new toy.
> 
> Aahhhhhhh got you a lil silicon thingy, how cute.


oh hush!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Guess i'll have to hook it up to the Dragon, def. didnt think that one thru, got to get a new toy.
> 
> Aahhhhhhh got you a lil silicon thingy, how cute.



Hdm said you could borrow his suzuki till you get another toy.  That thing has a high payload!



HEHE I missed the Silicon comment, that made me giggle to too 2 two


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hdm said you could borrow his suzuki till you get another toy.  That thing has a high payload!
> 
> 
> 
> HEHE I missed the Silicon comment, that made me giggle to too 2 two



That suzuki had better came with overload airbags.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That suzuki had better came with overload airbags.



Do you need to re-visit the random pics thread?  That think has stiffer suspension than a 1 ton..


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Do you need to re-visit the random pics thread?  That think has stiffer suspension than a 1 ton..



Just googled your pond on google earth, Thats a negative on my truck makin a pass. You dont have enuff shut down room for it to be safe... i'd have mud all over your house. Your wife come home and see me in your yard ,it all tore up, rutted up, mud from the street to the front porch, my name would be mud.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just googled your pond on google earth, Thats a negative on my truck makin a pass. You dont have enuff shut down room for it to be safe... i'd have mud all over your house. Your wife come home and see me in your yard ,it all tore up, rutted up, mud from the street to the front porch, my name would be mud.



How you find my address    KEEBS!?!?!?!

'Sides that.  Aint noone studdin' my wife.  Them yards are mine to worry with.  You wont catch the girl outside doing any yard work... ever...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

My wife put me some string beans in a mason jar to bring to work today.  Based on her past I figured it was a good idea to shake the jar before trying to eat them.  The jar filled up with bubbles after 2 shakes.  Shes trying to feed me dish washing detergent....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

rhbama, just how long is the fuse on that bomb?  Batman has been carrying that thing for several years.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> How you find my address    KEEBS!?!?!?!
> 
> 'Sides that.  Aint noone studdin' my wife.  Them yards are mine to worry with.  You wont catch the girl outside doing any yard work... ever...


Make her start cutting the grass and rakin, she start taking pride in her yard.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> My wife put me some string beans in a mason jar to bring to work today.  Based on her past I figured it was a good idea to shake the jar before trying to eat them.  The jar filled up with bubbles after 2 shakes.  Shes trying to feed me dish washing detergent....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Make her start cutting the grass and rakin, she start taking pride in her yard.



 lawnmower is broke right now (dont ask).  I planned on burning the yard this winter if it ever get dry enough..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

Wrapped some Christmas presents.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wrapped some Christmas presents.



 Gotta wrap the ole ladys. Bought her a machete so she can help clean up the land.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rhbama, just how long is the fuse on that bomb?  Batman has been carrying that thing for several years.



I don't know, but man are my arms tired.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta wrap the ole ladys. Bought her a machete so she can help clean up the land.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> yep; last post



Gettin close


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know, but man are my arms tired.



I think maybe they pranked you buddy.  That things a dud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



But iz not lie ing,  i really bought her a machete to work with


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> But iz not lie ing,  i really bought her a machete to work with



Dont tell her though, its a present


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know, but man are my arms tired.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think maybe they pranked you buddy.  That things a dud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lock her down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

Muds talking to himself again.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

No wait 4 to go.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont tell her though, its a present



You bought her a machete? Idjit.. There's gonna be another thread about a lost tool.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> But iz not lie ing,  i really bought her a machete to work with



Hope it was a good one. Them things can cause nerve damage, if used improperly. Was lookin at one yesterday myself.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

This is like watching the ball drop on new years


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah Com'on!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> You bought her a machete? Idjit.. There's gonna be another thread about a lost tool.


 , Naaaaa, she been wanting one.



Jeff C. said:


> Hope it was a good one. Them things can cause nerve damage, if used improperly. Was lookin at one yesterday myself.



Gerber


----------

